# Η Κρήτη τον καιρό της Βενετοκρατίας



## Earion (Mar 5, 2014)

Αφιερωμένο στα Κρητικόπουλα της Λεξιλογίας
και όλως ιδιαιτέρως στον αγαπητό μας Δαεμάνο​ 
Από τις αναμνήσεις ενός ηλικιωμένου Βενετοκρητικού άρχοντα, του Τζουάνε Παπαδόπουλου, που έζησε τα μεγαλεία της βενετοκρατούμενης Κρήτης του 17ου αιώνα και τελείωσε τη ζωή του πρόσφυγας στην πόλη Παρέντζο της Ιστρίας, και μετά στην Πάδοβα, έχοντας καταφύγει εκεί μετά την άλωση του Χάνδακα το 1669.

*Λόγος για το χαρακτήρα και τη νοοτροπία των κατοίκων των πόλεων του Βασιλείου,
και πρώτα των Χανίων*
​ 
Πρέπει τώρα να πω για το χαρακτήρα, τους τρόπους και των κατοίκων κάθε μιας από τις πόλεις εκείνου του Βασιλείου, καθώς υπήρχαν διαφορές μεταξύ τους, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει σ’ ολόκληρο τον κόσμο· και πρώτα απ’ όλα θα πω για την πόλη των Χανίων, που στην αρχαιότητα ονομαζόταν Κυδωνία. Οι κάτοικοί της, Βενετοί Ευγενείς, Κρητικοί Ευγενείς και τσιταδίνοι, ζούσαν με σχετική άνεση, επειδή σ’ εκείνη την πόλη περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι στις άλλες γινόταν εμπόριο διά θαλάσσης με τη Βενετία, την Αλεξάνδρεια και την Κωνσταντινούπολη, λόγω της ποσότητας του λαδιού, των εσπεριδοειδών και των χυμών τους, που εξαγόταν όλο το χρόνο από κείνο το λιμάνι. Οι κάτοικοι έδιναν μεγάλη έμφαση στα ζητήματα τιμής, ιδίως οι ευγενείς, εκ φύσεως ευέξαπτοι και τραχείς στην ομιλία τους, ανένδοτοι σε θέματα ιεραρχίας, έτοιμοι ν’ αρπάξουν τα όπλα και με το παραμικρό να ριχτούν ο ένας στον άλλο, και κάποιοι απ’ αυτούς ελάχιστα θεοσεβούμενοι, για μην πούμε άθεοι, που όταν θύμωναν ξεστόμιζαν λόγια, μάλλον βλαστήμιες τρομερές, πάντα με το όνομα του διαβόλου, σα να ’ταν στενός φίλος τους· κάτι τέτοιοι ήταν πάντα μπλεγμένοι σε ποινικές υποθέσεις, λίγοι όμως παρουσιαζόταν στο δικαστήριο και ήταν ευχαριστημένοι με την ποινή της εξορίας, ακόμα κι αν έφτανε ώς τη θανατική καταδίκη, γιατί τότε διέφευγαν στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, στον Βενετό βάιλο, έπαιρναν άδεια ελευθερίας κινήσεων και γύριζαν πίσω όταν τελείωνε η θητεία του Προβλεπτή που τους είχε εξορίσει, και μετά δεν έλειπαν οι μηχανορραφίες για την πλήρη απαλλαγή τους. Ήταν από τη φύση τους άτομα που επέβαλλαν το σεβασμό, ακόμα κι αν δεν είχαν πολύ μεγάλη περιουσία (...).

Οι κάτοικοι του Ρεθύμνου, που ήταν ατείχιστη πόλη, μ’ ένα φρούριο όχι τόσο ισχυρό μολονότι βρισκόταν σ’ ένα λόφο εν μέρει βραχώδη και δίπλα ακριβώς, θα ’λεγες, στη θάλασσα, δεν ζούσαν με τα πλούτη των Χανίων και της πρωτεύουσας, και γι’ αυτό ασχολούνταν με τα γράμματα, με τις τέχνες, και ιδιαίτερα με το δούλεμα του μεταξιού με διάφορους τρόπους, ταμπί, κανεβατσέτες, βελούδα, όχι όμως κάθε τελειότητας, ιδίως στα χρώματα, έτσι που όποιος ήθελε να εξυπηρετηθεί καλά έπρεπε, μετά την ύφανση, να τα στείλει στη Βενετία για να τους δώσουν —τα χρώματα— και, στο ταμπί, τα νερά. Πριν από τον πόλεμο πολλοί από την πόλη του Χάνδακα έστελναν να τους φέρουν υφάσματα από το Ρέθυμνο.
Αυτοί οι κάτοικοι, ακόμα και οι απλοί, αμόρφωτοι άνθρωποι, είχαν μια φυσική κλίση να κάνουν τον ποιητή, προς θαυμασμό όλων εκείνων από τις άλλες πόλεις όταν τους συναναστρεφόταν· επ’ αυτού υπήρχε η θεωρία, αβάσιμη πάντως, ότι επειδή το Ρέθυμνο βρισκόταν σε τοποθεσία, αν και πολύ μακριά, πέρα από τη θάλασσα, απέναντι στην Αθήνα, με κάποιο σκοτεινό μυστήριο έφτανε στο Ρέθυμνο εκείνη η αύρα που έκανε την ποίηση εύκολη υπόθεση. Ήταν άξιοι άνθρωποι, καυχησιάρηδες από τη φύση τους, που στις κουβέντες τους έκαναν κάθε μικροπράμα, ιδίως των συμφερόντων τους, να φαίνεται σπουδαίο, τολμηροί, υπολογιστές, επίμονοι, απτόητοι, εύστροφοι, δραστήριοι στις υποθέσεις τους. Δεν έψεγαν ποτέ τους συμπολίτες τους, αντιθέτως τους παίνευαν, ακόμα κι αν ήταν θανάσιμοι εχθροί. Πριν από τον πόλεμο, που ερχόταν συχνά στην πρωτεύουσα για προσφυγές σε ποινικές και αστικές υποθέσεις, στις συζητήσεις με Καστρινούς φίλους που έκαναν μ’ εκείνη τη μάλλον αστεία και πομπώδη ομιλία τους επικρατούσε γενική ευθυμία, ιδίως όταν προσπαθούσαν να βρουν ψεγάδια ο ένας του άλλου, πάντοτε όμως με κωμικά επιχειρήματα. Οι Καστρινοί τους πείραζαν πως έβαζαν στο κλουβί μια σαρδέλα παστή να κελαηδήσει κι εκείνοι αντέκρουαν μετά αυτή την κατηγορία με άλλες.

Αυτοί οι κύριοι, όποτε ήθελαν να επιβεβαιώσουν με όρκο κάτι που παρατήρησαν ή ισχυρίστηκαν, είχαν μονίμως τη συνήθεια να λένε: «μά τη _μεταλαμπασά _μου», δηλαδή «μά τη μετάληψή μου», και «μά τα άχραντα μυστήρια», μ’ εκείνο τον πολύ σοβαρό τόνο στη φωνή τους που φαινόταν αστείος στους Καστρινούς και τους έλεγαν ανόητους μπροστά στα μάτια τους, κι εκείνοι μετά αμυνόταν όπως μπορούσαν. Ποτέ δεν γινόταν κακόβουλες αντιπαραθέσεις από τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά με στόχο την προσβολή, μόνο έτσι όπως είπα, στην κουβέντα τους. Λίγοι ήταν οι άνθρωποι από το Ρέθυμνο που κυκλοφορούσαν ντυμένοι με ρούχα που ταίριαζαν μεταξύ τους, και γι’ αυτό τους κορόιδευαν και τους έλεγαν ανόητους. Μιλώ βέβαια για τον καιρό πριν από τον πόλεμο, γιατί στον πόλεμο και μετά εκείνοι αποδείχτηκαν σοφοί και οι Καστρινοί ανόητοι, καθώς όλοι σχεδόν που διώχτηκαν από την πατρίδα τους ξαναβρήκαν την ευημερία τους, και σε κάθε πόλη και τόπο όπου πήγαν και κατέφυγαν μετά την παράδοση του Ρεθύμνου, στην πρωτεύουσα του Βασιλείου και στη Βενετία, τοποθετήθηκαν σε επιφανείς θέσεις, ακόμα και όσοι πέρασαν σε πόλεις ξένων πριγκίπων, κάτι που είναι προς έπαινό τους.

Από τους κατοίκους της Σητείας, που ήταν κι αυτή ατείχιστη και μ’ ένα κάστρο αδύναμο και κακά οχυρωμένο, σ’ ένα μέρος όχι εμπορικό και, θα ’λεγε κανείς, στην άκρη του κόσμου, επόμενο ήταν να μην είναι ευκατάστατοι οι περισσότεροι, πόσο μάλλον που δεν έφταναν συχνά εμπορικά πλοία ώστε να πουλούν κάποια προϊόντα από τις σοδειές τους, αν και τα εδάφη σε μεγάλο μέρος του διαμερίσματος ήταν άγονα, κατάλληλα το πιο πολύ για βοσκή των ζώων· κι εκεί έγινε κύριος ο Τούρκος εύκολα και χωρίς τόσες πολιορκίες. Οι κάτοικοι ήταν οι περισσότεροι άπειροι, συνεσταλμένοι, ήταν κι εκείνων η κουβέντα τους αστεία, αλλά διαφορετική από του Ρεθύμνου. Στις γυναίκες άρεσαν τα φτιασίδια και φόρτωναν το πρόσωπο με σολιμάδες, και τα μάγουλα με κοκκινάδι, αν το δέρμα τους ήταν λευκό από δικού του. Οι περισσότεροι κάτοικοι ήταν από τη φύση τους χαμηλού αναστήματος, και γι’ αυτό τους έλεγαν _στειακά_ _γαϊδούρια_. Δεν είχαν πολλά πάρε-δώσε έξω από τον τόπο τους, όπως οι Χανιώτες και οι Ρεθυμνιώτες, εκτός κι αν κάποιος ήταν αναγκασμένος να πάει στην πρωτεύουσα για δικαστικές υποθέσεις, ποινικές ή αστικές, για προσφυγή. Ήταν άνθρωποι της τιμής, αλλά όχι επιθετικοί και βίαιοι σαν τους Χανιώτες. Σ’ εκείνη την πόλη έδρευε ένας Ρέκτορας, σταλμένος από τη Βενετία, όπως και στο Ρέθυμνο.

Όταν αρματώθηκαν για τελευταία φορά οι γαλέρες, έτυχε να διοριστεί διοικητής κι ένας Ευγενής Βενετός (...) που κατοικούσε στη Σητεία, από τους Κορνέρ ή τους Κουερίνι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο οποίος, φτάνοντας στο Χάνδακα να αναλάβει, όταν επανδρώθηκε η γαλέρα, και να τη βάλει σε τάξη, έτσι όπως ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πήγε στο λιμάνι και μπήκε σε γαλέρα, βλέποντας το πλήθος των κωπηλατών και των αξιωματικών στην υπηρεσία της, του φάνηκε πως θα ήταν θαύμα να μπορέσει να τους θρέψει και είπε στα ελληνικά (γιατί δεν τα κατάφερνε να μιλήσει όπως ταίριαζε στην κοινωνική του θέση), _Πού χυλός και πού κουτάλια_, δηλαδή «Πόσες χυλόπιτες και πόσα κουτάλια θα χρειαστούν», και δεν το είπε στ’ αστεία αλλά στα σοβαρά, γιατί δεν ήξερε από γαλέρες· ίσως και να μην είχε δει ακόμα γαλέρα. Κι από τότε, σ’ όλη του τη ζωή, του έμεινε το παρατσούκλι _Πού χυλός και πού κουτάλια_, ακόμα και κατάμουτρα, χωρίς να τον πειράζει, και το δεχόταν με το γέλιο. Όντας ευγενής χωρίς εμπειρία και γνώσεις, ό,τι κι αν έκανε τον κορόιδευαν όλοι όσοι είχαν πάρε-δώσε μαζί του, ιδίως οι Ευγενείς Βενετοί της σειράς του.

Ήταν, τέλος, η πρωτεύουσα με τους κατοίκους της, που λεγόταν Καστρινοί και Κρητικοί, γιατί η ίδια η πόλη λεγόταν και Κρήτη. Οι ευγενείς της, οι τσιταδίνοι και οι απλοί άνθρωποι, όπως και οι τεχνίτες και οι υπόλοιποι κάτοικοί της, ζούσαν πιο άνετα απ’ ό,τι των άλλων πόλεων εκείνου του Βασιλείου λόγω της αφθονίας κάθε είδους τροφίμων που παραγόταν εκεί, καθώς το διαμέρισμά της ήταν γεμάτο λόφους, στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους καλλιεργήσιμους, και χωράφια, ενώ στις άλλες πόλεις του Βασιλείου ήταν όλο άγρια βουνά, και επιπλέον επειδή στην πόλη του Χάνδακα συνεχιζόταν από παλιά η τήρηση καλών κανονισμών για τα τρόφιμα, με την επίβλεψη των ανώτερων αρχών του Βασιλείου που σ’ αυτή την πόλη είχαν την έδρα τους. Έτσι θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί πριν από τον πόλεμο Πόλη του Κέρατος της Αμάλθειας (...)

Τούτοι οι ευγενείς Καστρινοί και οι άλλοι κάτοικοι αυτής της πόλης ήταν από τη φύση τους εύθυμοι και χωρατατζήδες στις κουβέντες τους, πολύ μαλακού χαρακτήρα και όχι επιθετικοί ούτε τραχείς στην ομιλία τους, σαν τους Χανιώτες, ούτε παράτολμοι και πιεστικοί, σαν τους Ρεθυμνιώτες, με ιδιαίτερο ζήλο στο θέμα της τιμής των γυναικών τους και φιλικοί προς τους ξένους. Δεν επιδίδονταν στα γράμματα ή στις επιχειρήσεις, παρά μόνο στα ζητήματα της υπαίθρου (αυτά ήταν η πιο αγαπημένη τους ασχολία, μαζί με τα γλέντια και τα κυνήγια με λαγωνικά), και στην απόκτηση γης και κτημάτων και την καλλιέργειά τους σε σημείο υπερβολής, τόσο που καμιά φορά πολλοί αναγκαζόταν να υποθηκεύσουν τη σοδειά τους πριν ακόμα βλαστήσει καλά-καλά για να πάρουν στα χέρια τους ρευστό, ώστε να κάνουν κι άλλες αγορές και να τις διαχειριστούν. Αυτό που έκανε τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά στο σπίτι Καστρινού με κάποια πλούτη, και άλλων με μικρότερη περιουσία, ήταν το ότι δεν γινόταν κανενός είδους οικονομία σ’ εκείνα τα σπιτικά και πάντρευαν όλες τους τις θυγατέρες και τους γιους, γιατί δεν συνηθιζόταν να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους να καλογερέψουν, όπως είναι η καλή συνήθεια σε τούτα εδώ τα ευλογημένα μέρη, όπου παντρεύεται ένας γιος από κάθε σπίτι και τα περισσότερα κορίτσια τα κλείνουν σε μοναστήρι από τρυφερή ηλικία, κι έτσι το σπίτι μένει όπως ήταν πάντα περνώντας από γιο σε γιο.

Από το βιβλίο: Τζουάνες Παπαδόπουλος. _Στον καιρό της σχόλης: αναμνήσεις από την Κρήτη του 17ου αιώνα_. Εισαγωγή και σχολιασμός Alfred Vincent, μετάφραση Ναταλία Δεληγιαννάκη. Ηράκλειο: Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, 2013.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 5, 2014)

Εύγε, Earion! :upz::upz::upz:


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Εάριον! Μου έφτιαξες τη βραδιά! :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 5, 2014)

Φιλοκαστρινή αντιχανιώτικη προπαγάνδα. Από τότε!  Βγάζω όμως το καπέλο στους Καστρινούς για την "καλή συνήθεια" που ΔΕΝ είχαν: 

Αυτό που έκανε τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά στο σπίτι Καστρινού με κάποια πλούτη, και άλλων με μικρότερη περιουσία, ήταν το ότι δεν γινόταν κανενός είδους οικονομία σ’ εκείνα τα σπιτικά και πάντρευαν όλες τους τις θυγατέρες και τους γιους, γιατί δεν συνηθιζόταν να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους να καλογερέψουν, όπως είναι η καλή συνήθεια σε τούτα εδώ τα ευλογημένα μέρη, όπου παντρεύεται ένας γιος από κάθε σπίτι και τα περισσότερα κορίτσια τα κλείνουν σε μοναστήρι από τρυφερή ηλικία, κι έτσι το σπίτι μένει όπως ήταν πάντα περνώντας από γιο σε γιο.

Ομολογώ επίσης ότι με δαιμονίζει εκείνη η βενετσιάνικη/στειακή οικογένεια των "Κορνέρ".


----------



## Earion (Mar 6, 2014)

Για να υπερασπιστούμε την τιμή της Σητείας και των κατοίκων της, Θέμη, να υπενθυμίσουμε πως δύο αρχοντικές οικογένειες από τη Σητεία έχουν δώσει βλαστούς τους στη νεοελληνική ποίηση (και τι αναστήματος!): οι Κορνέρ/Κορνάροι και οι Σαλαμόν.







Οικογένεια αρχοντορωμαίων (Σαλαμόν;). Τοιχογραφία από το ναό του Αγίου Γεωργίου Βόιλα της Σητείας, 16ος αιώνας.

Ώστε σας άρεσε ο Τζουάνες Παπαδόπουλος και οι αναμνήσεις του; Να το ερμηνεύσω αυτό ως πρόσκληση να βάλω κι άλλα αποσπάσματα;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2014)

Ναι! Ναι!


----------



## Themis (Mar 6, 2014)

Όχι πρόσκληση. Απαίτηση!


----------



## Earion (Mar 6, 2014)

*Στο Χάνδακα δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν **άμαξες, λόγω της στενοκοπιάς **εκείνης της πόλης και επειδή η εξοχή ήταν **γεμάτη λόφους **που δυσκόλευαν **τις άμαξες· και **πώς ντυνόταν για **να βγουν από το **σπίτι οι αρχόν**τισσες και άλλες*
​
Στο Χάνδακα δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν άμαξες οι ευγενείς, επειδή η πόλη ήταν μικρή, και στην εξοχή δεν μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, γιατί ήταν γεμάτη λόφους. Τρεις μόνο απ’ αυτούς τους ευγενείς είχαν άμαξες, πιο πολύ για επίδειξη παρά για τη βολή τους. Άμαξα είχε και ο Γενικός Προβλεπτής, όπως και ο Δούκας, αν ήταν παντρεμένος. Κι όταν οι αρχόντισσες έβγαιναν από το σπίτι για τη λειτουργία ή για κάποια επίσκεψη, το ίδιο και άλλες πλούσιες κυράδες, περπατούσαν με τσόκαρα τουλάχιστον δυο παλάμες ψηλά, συνοδευόμενες από δυο γυναίκες, μια από κάθε πλευρά, στις οποίες στηριζόταν, και φορούσαν _παραμάντι _από λεπτό μάλλινο ύφασμα πολυτελείας ή υπερπολυτελείας· κι όσο άλλαζαν οι μόδες, κάποιες φορούσαν τέτοια μαντήλα από σαντάλι. Δεν έβγαιναν με μαύρα ρούχα, εκτός κι αν πενθούσαν για το θάνατο κάποιου συγγενή. Και μ’ αυτό το _παραμάντι _κάλυπταν το κεφάλι και το έριχναν κι απ’ τις δυο μεριές πάνω από τους ώμους, έτσι που φαινόταν μόνο το πρόσωπο. Δεν συνήθιζαν να πηγαίνουν τακτικά στις εκκλησίες και τις λειτουργίες, παρά μόνο στον όρθρο, νυχτιάτικα, για να μην τις βλέπουν, και στη γιορτή και το πανηγύρι του αγίου πήγαιναν μέσ’ στη νύχτα, σα λαγοί. Ορισμένες όμως γυναίκες Βενετών Ευγενών κυκλοφορούσαν την ημέρα. Λίγες ήταν εκείνες που πήγαιναν να εξομολογηθούν συχνά, όπως συνηθίζεται σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, και να κοινωνήσουν, εκτός από Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα, μερικές όμως έφερναν στο σπίτι τον εξομολογητή.

(...) Υπήρχαν και κάποιες αρχόντισσες που καμιά φορά, όταν ήθελαν να βγουν από το σπίτι για επισκέψεις, πήγαιναν με τη _λεντίκα _όπως λέγεται στα ελληνικά, δηλαδή με φορητό κάθισμα, που το σήκωναν δύο άτομα, άλλες με το κεφάλι ακάλυπτο χωρίς _παραμάντι, _άλλες με _παραμάντι, _όχι όμως όλες, μόνο κάποιες Ευγενείς της Αποικίας ή πλούσιες Κρητικές. Συνήθως δεν τις συνόδευαν υπηρέτες, παρά μόνο δύο ή καμιά φορά περισσότερες υπηρέτριες ή άλλες γυναίκες του σπιτιού, κι αυτές με ελαφρύ μάλλινο _παραμάντι_· σ’ αυτές τις περιστάσεις φορούσαν χρυσά περιδέραια, βεργίτσες, μαργαριτάρια, πετράδια, βραχιόλια, που συνήθως ήταν πολύ βαριά, με πολύτιμες πέτρες· ούτε απαγορευόταν στις γυναίκες, παντρεμένες ή όχι, να φορούν μαργαριτάρια, οποτεδήποτε· αυτά τα πετράδια και τα μαργαριτάρια, εκτός από τα διαμάντια, τα έφερναν συχνά από την Αλεξάνδρεια —γαλάζια και λευκά ζαφείρια άφθονα και άλλες πολύτιμες πέτρες.

*Φουστάνια που **φορούσαν οι αρχόντισσες και άλλες πλούσιες κυρίες*
​
Οι αρχόντισσες και άλλες πλούσιες κυρίες είχαν φορέματα από μετάξι με ανάγλυφη ύφανση, με μεγάλα λουλούδια σε φυσικά χρώματα, που έμοιαζαν κεντημένα, όχι σαν αυτά τα σκέτα που βλέπουμε τώρα να φτιάχνονται με τις νέες μόδες· εκείνα ήταν πλούσια σε μετάξι και δουλειά, που ήταν απόλαυση και μόνο να τα βλέπεις, από ταμπί με νερά σε κάθε χρώμα και σε μαύρο, καθώς — όχι όλες, κάποιες όμως— πήγαιναν στην εκκλησία με μαύρα ρούχα, ή από πιο δεύτερο μεταξωτό, αν και τα συνηθισμένα τους φουστάνια ήταν από λεπτό μάλλινο ύφασμα υπερπολυτελείας.

*Το είδος των **ρούχων που **συνήθιζαν να φορούν το χειμώνα και το καλοκαίρι οι ευγενείς και άλλοι πλούσιοι*
​
Έτσι και οι ευκατάστατοι άντρες φορούσαν συνήθως λεπτό μάλλινο υπερπολυτελείας, και της κοινής ποιότητας όσοι ήταν κατώτερης κοινωνικής θέσης. Και οι περισσότεροι κυκλοφορούσαν όλο το χρόνο μ’ αυτά τα λεπτά μάλλινα ρούχα, γιατί δεν είχε κρύο το χειμώνα που να τους αναγκάζει να φορούν βαριά μάλλινα, εκτός από μερικούς ηλικιωμένους. Λίγοι ήταν εκείνοι που φορούσαν το καλοκαίρι μεταξωτά ρούχα, ιδίως από σαντάλι, που το έφερναν οι Εβραίοι στην Οβριακή από τη Βενετία, γιατί η τιμή του ήταν τσουχτερή. Όλοι κυκλοφορούσαν ντυμένοι εν μέρει σύμφωνα με την ισπανική μόδα, ακόμα και στα παπούτσια, μόνο που συνήθως δεν έβαζαν τόσο στενές κυλότες αλλά πιο φαρδιές, που τις έδεναν κάτω από το γόνατο με περικνημίδες δαντελωτές ή σκέτες.

Φορούσαν σπαθί, μαζί και πουνιάλο, ιδίως οι Ευγενείς της Αποικίας, σπαθιά μακριά, και οι μπράβοι τους ήταν με σπαθιά, πουνιάλα και ασπίδες, σιδερένια γάντια και θώρακες καλυμμένους πάντα με το μανδύα· δεν συνήθιζαν όμως να κρατούν κανενός είδους πυροβόλο όπλο. Όταν έβγαιναν έφιπποι έξω στο ύπαιθρο, έπαιρναν κοντά σπαθιά, πολλοί και τις ασπίδες, στηριγμένες στην καμάρα της σέλας, όπως και το κράνος. Κοκκινίζω τώρα που το βάζω στο χαρτί, γιατί μοιάζει με παραμύθι, κι όμως είναι αλήθεια, ότι ακόμα και οι γέροι μου το έκαναν αυτό, και μου φαινόταν καλό, τώρα όμως το βρίσκω ντροπή· ήμουν παιδάκι εκείνο τον καιρό, κι όσο μεγάλωνα κι ο καιρός περνούσε, γινόταν τα πράγματα πιο μοντέρνα, κι έτσι όταν έγινα άντρας δεν έβλεπες πια κόσμο να πηγαίνει αρματωμένος καβάλα στο άλογο μ’ αυτό τον τρόπο, εκτός από κανέναν προσκολλημένο στις παλιές συνήθειες ή από τα λαϊκά στρώματα, πάντως σπάνια έβλεπες τέτοιου είδους ανθρώπους. 

Μετά την εισβολή στο Βασίλειο όλες οι παλιές απλές συνήθειες εγκαταλείφτηκαν και αντί για πουνιάλα κρεμούσαν πιστόλες στο πλευρό τους και στην καμάρα της σέλας είχαν πιστόλες αντί για ασπίδες· αν μάλιστα ήταν δυνατόν να κουβαλούν και μια κολουμπρίνα, θα το έκαναν ευχαρίστως, για να πολεμούν και να αμύνονται στις επιθέσεις των μουσουλμάνων, που ολοένα προχωρούσαν και κυρίευαν έδαφος για να γίνουν αφέντες ολόκληρου του Βασιλείου, όπως κι έγινε.

Το ίδιο και με τον παλιό τρόπο ντυσίματος των ανθρώπων κάθε φύλου, υιοθέτησαν αυτό που περιφρονούσαν πρωτύτερα· αντίθετα μάλιστα στη φύση των γυναικών, από την αυστηρότητα πέρασαν οι περισσότερες, θέλοντας και μη, σε υπερβολική ελευθεριότητα, ενάντια στις τίμιες συνήθειες της δυστυχισμένης πατρίδας.

*Πώς καβαλί**κευαν οι **αρχόντισσες και άλλες πλούσιες κυρίες όταν **πήγαιναν στα **χωριά συνοδευό**μενες από τους **γαιοκτήμονες*
​
Οι αρχόντισσες και άλλες πλούσιες κυράδες, όταν ήθελαν να πάνε στα χωριά και τα κτήματά τους, καβαλίκευαν μουλάρια με σαμάρια καλυμμένα με χαλάκι καϊρινό ή _μοσκιά —_έτσι το έλεγαν στα ελληνικά— , και με μαξιλάρια στα πλάγια· και στο μπροστινό μέρος του σαμαριού έδεναν ένα ειδικά φτιαγμένο κασελάκι από καρυδιά, σκαλιστό και επιχρυσωμένο, φαρδύ και βολικό, ώστε να μπορεί η κυρά να κάθεται στο σαμάρι και να ακουμπά τα πόδια της σ’ αυτό το κασελάκι, που το έλεγαν _σκάλα. _Την αρχόντισσα τη συνόδευαν τρεις άντρες από το φέουδό της, αρματωμένοι: ο ένας πήγαινε μπροστά και τραβούσε το μουλάρι από το καπίστρι ή το χαλινάρι, ο άλλος στο πλάι μπροστά, από τη μεριά που κρεμόταν εκείνη η _σκάλα, _και αυτός είχε συνεχώς το αριστερό του χέρι ακουμπισμένο στο σαμάρι δίπλα στην κυρία, κοντά στο μέρος όπου καθόταν, ο άλλος πίσω, χωρίς να ακουμπά το χέρι, παρά μόνο για να ελέγχει το βάδισμα του μουλαριού, ώστε αν σκόνταφτε, να μην πέσει η αρχόντισσα ανάποδα. Στην ακολουθία ήταν κι άλλοι πολλοί χωρικοί από τα κτήματα, όλοι αρματωμένοι με κοντά σπαθιά που λεγόταν _ντάγκες_, με ασπίδες, κράνη, ακόμα και σιδερένια γάντια. Την ίδια συνοδεία με της αρχόντισσας είχαν και οι υπόλοιπες που την ακολουθούσαν καβάλα σε μουλάρια και κάποιες, υπηρέτριες όμως, σε γαϊδούρια, συνήθως μια δεκαπενταριά ή εικοσαριά πάνω-κάτω σ’ εκείνες τις εξορμήσεις, τα σαμάρια καλυμμένα πάντα με χαλάκια, αν και κατώτερης ποιότητας από των κυράδων τους.

Μετά, οι ευγενείς ή άλλοι κύριοι προχωρούσαν από πίσω έφιπποι με τους μπράβους τους, έφιππους επίσης. Κάποιοι από τους χωρικούς που ακολουθούσαν σ’ αυτές τις εκδρομές των ευγενών κυράδων είχαν δεμένο στη ζώνη τους ένα ασημένιο φλασκί, για να τους βάζουν δροσερό νερό, αν ήθελαν να πιουν στη διαδρομή, γιατί συχνά συναντούσαν βρύσες και άλλες πηγές τρεχούμενου νερού, ανεκτίμητου όπως ήταν παγωμένο, παρόλο που είχε πολύ μεγάλες ζέστες· και η αρχόντισσα έπινε με ασημένιο τάσι, που το είχε στο κασελάκι της μαζί με κουλουράκια και άλλα κεράσματα για να προσφέρει πού και πού στους ανθρώπους που τη φρόντιζαν και στους άρχοντες.

Μόλις έβρισκαν σ’ αυτή τη διαδρομή λουλούδια κάθε λογής, άγρια και ήμερα, όλα τους με πλούσιο άρωμα, αυτοί οι χωρικοί, καθώς βάδιζαν, έφτιαχναν στεφάνια και τα έβαζαν στα κεφάλια των κυράδων και των υπηρετριών, όπως και στα καπέλα των αφεντάδων. Δεν άκουγες παρά τραγούδια σ’ αυτές τις διαδρομές και τη γκάιντα που έπαιζαν κάποιοι χωρικοί, που λεγόταν στα ελληνικά _ασκομαντούρα, _και το θιαμπόλι· αυτή η διαδρομή με τα ζώα, που την έκαναν συχνά, ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών και όλο κέφι. Καμιά φορά ξεπέζευαν όλοι σε κάποιο ποταμάκι ή πηγή, όπου έριχναν τη σκιά τους μεγάλα δέντρα, ιδίως πλατάνια, καθώς σ’ εκείνη τη χώρα λίγες ήταν οι πηγές ή τα ποταμάκια που δεν είχαν αυτού του είδους τα δέντρα, στείρα μεν, με την έννοια ότι δεν έβγαζαν κάποιου είδους καρπό, αλλά χρησιμότατα με τη σκιά που πρόσφεραν στους ταξιδιώτες και άλλους για να συνέλθουν από κείνες τις φοβερές ζέστες· μερικές φορές βρισκόταν κοντά ή πλάι-πλάι δυο και τρία τέτοια δέντρα κι έκαναν σκιά που κάτω της μπορούσαν να σταθούν στρατιές.

Σ’ αυτή τη σκιά και τη βολή του νερού έπαιρναν το κολατσιό τους με τις κρύες τροφές που είχαν φέρει μαζί τους, κυνήγι και άλλα φαγητά ανάλογα με τα μέσα του κάθε γαιοκτήμονα, καθώς ούτε στην πόλη ούτε στην εξοχή υπήρχαν ταβέρνες —όπως συνηθίζεται σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη—, παρά μόνο σε κάτι ερημιές, όπου πουλούσαν ψωμί και κρασί· πόσο μάλλον που το ταξίδι από την πόλη για να πάει κανείς στα χωριά του διαμερίσματος μπορούσε να κρατήσει από το πρωί ώς το βράδυ, γιατί βάδιζαν μόνο τις ώρες που είχε δροσιά, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, και όταν το χωριό ήταν πιο μακριά, παράγγελναν να τους ετοιμάσουν κατάλυμα σε πιο κοντινά χωριά. Όταν πλησίαζαν στο χωριό ή το κτήμα του προορισμού τους, οι χωρικοί έριχναν μπαλοτιές, και μετά γυναίκες και άντρες έβγαιναν όλο υποταγή να τους προϋπαντήσουν. Αφού ξεπέζευαν, όπως έμπαιναν στο σπίτι, βάδιζαν παντού πάνω σε σκορπισμένους ανθούς νεραντζιάς και λεμονιάς, τριαντάφυλλα και άλλα μυρωδάτα λουλούδια, ανάλογα με την εποχή, και ιδίως μυρτιές, που είχαν φρέσκο φύλλωμα όλο το χρόνο, όχι σε κήπους αλλά στα δάση, όπου υπήρχε κάποιο ρυάκι, πάντα σε κοινόχρηστη γη, έτσι που μπορούσε ελεύθερα να κόψει κανείς, οποιασδήποτε κοινωνικής θέσης· τις γιορτές ιδίως, όλες οι γυναίκες έστελναν να τους μαζέψουν μυρτιές χωρίς κανένα έξοδο, εκτός από το παιδί, αν δεν είχαν μουλάρια ή γαϊδούρια, και μ’ αυτές στόλιζαν πολύ όμορφα τις εκκλησίες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αφιερωμένο στα Κρητικόπουλα της Λεξιλογίας
> και όλως ιδιαιτέρως στον αγαπητό μας Δαεμάνο
> ...



Άλλο εξόν τη μουσική δεν έχω πιο μεγάλο
για τούτες τσι αθιβολές αντίδωρο να βγάλω

Τση γιαγιάς τα παραμύθια - Χαΐνηδες





τραγούδι: Μίλτος Πασχαλίδης - Δημήτρης Ζαχαριουδάκης - Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης
στίχοι - μουσική: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης

Μια φορά, γιε μου, κι έναν καιρό
βασιλιάς καλός όριζε τόπο μακρινό...

Θυμούμαι ως τώρα τη γιαγιά έτοιας λοής ν' αρχίζει
και σε καιρούς αλλοτινούς ο νους τση ν' αρμενίζει

Να μου μιλεί σιργουλευτά για κείνα και για τ' άλλα
για μαγικά, για έρωτες, για φονικά μεγάλα

Για βασιλιάδες νιους καλούς που κάστρα επατούσαν
τσι μάισσες και τα θεριά σκοτώναν κι ενικούσαν

Κι όντεν ο ύπνος ο γλυκύς δόξευγε το μυαλό μου
στον κόσμο των παραμυθιών γύριζ' ο λογισμός μου

Έσβησ' ο χρόνος ο κακός μαζί με τη χαρά μου
τσι ιστορίες τση γιαγιάς από τα όνειρά μου

Κι έρχουντ' απ' τον παλιό καιρό, Θε μου, να 'ταν αλήθεια
ώρες αεροφύσημα κείνα τα παραμύθια
...

έτοιας λοής: μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο
σιργουλευτά: με καλοπιάσματα, με όμορφο τρόπο
νιος: νέος
μάισσα: μάγισσα
όντεν: όταν
δοξεύγω: τοξεύω


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2014)

daeman said:


> Άλλο εξόν τη μουσική δεν έχω πιο μεγάλο
> για τούτες τσι αθιβολές αντίδωρο να βγάλω


Μα ήξυσα την κεφαλή και μου 'ρθε μιαν ιδέα
άλλου καιρού καθρέφτισμα, να κάνουνε παρέα



Κι αν μας κεράσεις δα εσύ που λαχταρούμε κι άλλο
ύστερα πρέπει να σκεφτώ ρεγάλο πιο μεγάλο
ώφου ώφου


----------



## Themis (Mar 8, 2014)

Από το δεύτερο κομμάτι που παρέθεσε ο Εαρίωνας, σημειώνω ότι η κάλυψη του κεφαλιού των γυναικών δεν ήταν βέβαια μουσουλμανικό βίτσιο:
[...] οι αρχόντισσες [...] το ίδιο και άλλες πλούσιες κυράδες [...] μ’ αυτό το _παραμάντι _κάλυπταν το κεφάλι και το έριχναν κι απ’ τις δυο μεριές πάνω από τους ώμους, έτσι που φαινόταν μόνο το πρόσωπο. Δεν συνήθιζαν να πηγαίνουν τακτικά στις εκκλησίες και τις λειτουργίες, παρά μόνο στον όρθρο, νυχτιάτικα, για να μην τις βλέπουν, και στη γιορτή και το πανηγύρι του αγίου πήγαιναν μέσ’ στη νύχτα, σα λαγοί. Ορισμένες όμως γυναίκες Βενετών Ευγενών κυκλοφορούσαν την ημέρα.

Πολύ παραστατική η περιγραφή για την αλλαγή των συνηθειών και των ηθών καθώς πλησίαζε το τέλος:
Μετά την εισβολή στο Βασίλειο όλες οι παλιές απλές συνήθειες εγκαταλείφτηκαν [...] Το ίδιο και με τον παλιό τρόπο ντυσίματος των ανθρώπων κάθε φύλου, υιοθέτησαν αυτό που περιφρονούσαν πρωτύτερα· αντίθετα μάλιστα στη φύση των γυναικών, από την αυστηρότητα πέρασαν οι περισσότερες, θέλοντας και μη, σε υπερβολική ελευθεριότητα, ενάντια στις τίμιες συνήθειες της δυστυχισμένης πατρίδας.

Όσον αφορά την κοινωνική διαστρωμάτωση, αφού ήδη αναφέρθηκε ότι στις πόλεις κατοικούσαν Βενετοί και Κρητικοί ευγενείς και "τσιταδίνοι", που "ζούσαν με σχετική άνεση", έχουμε μια μεγαλειωδώς φεουδαρχική περιγραφή για την ύπαιθρο. Όταν οι αρχόντισσες και οι άρχοντες πήγαιναν, συνοδευόμενοι από ένοπλους μπράβους, να επισκεφτούν τα κτήματά τους,
γυναίκες και άντρες έβγαιναν όλο υποταγή να τους προϋπαντήσουν.

Εντελώς κλασικά, υπήρχαν και τα κοινόχρηστα εδάφη. Η σχετική περιγραφή είναι πολύ ζουμερή:
[...] μυρτιές, που είχαν φρέσκο φύλλωμα όλο το χρόνο, όχι σε κήπους αλλά στα δάση, όπου υπήρχε κάποιο ρυάκι, πάντα σε κοινόχρηστη γη, έτσι που μπορούσε ελεύθερα να κόψει κανείς, οποιασδήποτε κοινωνικής θέσης· τις γιορτές ιδίως, όλες οι γυναίκες έστελναν να τους μαζέψουν μυρτιές χωρίς κανένα έξοδο, εκτός από το παιδί, αν δεν είχαν μουλάρια ή γαϊδούρια, και μ’ αυτές στόλιζαν πολύ όμορφα τις εκκλησίες.

Και μια απορία: ποια είναι η γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου; Μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποιο δείγμα;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2014)

Themis said:


> Και μια απορία: ποια είναι η γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου; Μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποιο δείγμα;



Ας συνεισφέρω κι εγώ λοιπόν προσπαθώντας να μεταγράψω την αρχή του χειρογράφου από τη φωτογραφία που αποτελεί την εικ. 1 του βιβλίου:

In questo libro, nominato L'Occio, saràno rapresentate alcune particolarità per le Città del Regno di Candia, mia patria, prima e doppo la sua invasione del commun nemico.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2014)

*Νηστείες, χόρτα, αμανίτες, γουρουνάκια, πεπόνια και χοχλιοί*

Μετά την πρόκληση του Δαεμάνου, πρέπει να απαντήσω με κάτι χορταστικό, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. Ιδού λοιπόν μια μπουκιά μόνο από τις αναμνήσεις του Τζουάνε Παπαδόπουλου που έχουν να κάνουν με τη διατροφική πραγματικότητα της Κρήτης, από ένα κόσμο που χάθηκε οριστικά με την άλωση του Κάστρου του Χάνδακα το 1669. Ο Τζουάνες έγινε πρόσφυγας, όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, και κατέφυγε στις κτήσεις της Βενετίας —πρώτα στην πόλη Παρέντζο της Ιστρίας, όπου εγκαταστάθηκε καλά και εξασφάλισε κοινωνική θέση ανάλογη μ’ εκείνη που του άξιζε, κι ύστερα, μετά το 1680, στην Πάδοβα, μια και στην πόλη εκείνη δίδασκε ο γιος του στο φημισμένο πανεπιστήμιο. Αν οι περιγραφές του δίνουν σήμερα την υποψία μιας υπερβολής, αυτό ο αναγνώστης το συγχωρεί, αφού είναι κατανοητό ότι κάθε συγγραφέας εξωραΐζει το παρελθόν, ένα παρελθόν νιότης και ευμάρειας. Αναπόφευκτο επίσης και το ότι ο Τζουάνες κάνει κάθε τόσο συγκρίσεις με το τώρα, τους τόπους της πρσφυγιάς του («όπως συνηθίζεται εδώ»), και βρίσκει τα πάντα κατώτερα, μέχρι και τα κρασιά της βόρειας Ιταλίας, τα «νεροζούμια», όπως τα λέει. 

Καλή σας όρεξη.

Ήταν μετά ο ορθόδοξος ναός της Αγίας Αικατερίνης (...) που πριν τον πόλεμο ήταν ο πλουσιότερος σε έσοδα απ’ όλες τις ορθόδοξες και καθολικές εκκλησίες και συντηρούσε σχεδόν εκατό καλογέρους, με χωριά και εισοδήματα τεράστια (...) Κάθε χρόνο (...) για οκτώ ημέρες πριν από το πανηγύρι της Αγίας Αικατερίνης μοίραζαν συνέχεια ένα μεγάλο ψωμί (...) μαζί με μισό μπουκάλι καθαρό κρασί.

Την ημέρα της εορτής έκαναν το τραπέζι στους Εκπροσώπους. Καλούσαν και άλλους ευγενείς, της Αποικίας και Κρητικούς, εκτός από τον Γενικό Προβλεπτή. Για φαγητό είχε ψάρι και κρέας σε πολύ μεγάλη αφθονία, το ένα πιάτο μετά το άλλο κατά τη συνήθεια στο Χάνδακα, σ’ ένα μακρύ τραπέζι, ποτέ στρογγυλό. Και την επομένη έκαναν άλλο ένα γεύμα ή συμπόσιο, χωρίς κρέας όμως, γιατί αυτή τη φορά καθόταν στο τραπέζι ο ηγούμενος με τους υπόλοιπους ανώτερους μοναχούς και με όλους τους ευεργέτες της μονής, ευκατάστατους ανθρώπους. Τι αφθονία και ποικιλία ψαριών, που συναγωνιζόταν το στουριόνι, ολόφρεσκο από τη θάλασσα ή παστό, δηλαδή μουρούνα, η κοιλιά της όλη λίπος, και άλλα παρόμοια εξαίσια ψάρια καπνιστά, που τα είχαμε από την Κωνσταντινούπολη σε μεγάλη αφθονία και με λίγα έξοδα, καπνιστά φιλέτα και διάφορα άλλα είδη που τα έφερναν συχνά από την Κωνσταντινούπολη, τα φρέσκα ψάρια βάρους ως και διακόσιες λίβρες το ένα που τα λέγαμε _παλαμίδες, _αμέτρητα _κόπανα__, _παρόμοια με τον τόννο, αλλά μικρά, με βάρος δυο, τρεις ή τέσσερις λίβρες το πολύ, που καμιά φορά ψαρεύοντάς τα γέμιζαν πλήθος βάρκες, έτσι που έφταναν κοπάδια κοπάδια στην ακτή της πόλης!

Αυτοί οι καλόγεροι του μοναστηριού της Αγίας Αικατερίνης και των υπόλοιπων εκκλησιών (...), όταν ήθελαν να πάνε στα κτήματά τους, κανονικά καβαλούσαν μουλάρια, που τα είχαν στο στάβλο γι’ αυτό το σκοπό, και πάντα με σαμάρια, ποτέ με σέλες, με τον τρόπο που καβαλίκευαν οι γυναίκες, όπως περιέγραψα προηγουμένως, χωρίς όμως τα κασελάκια και τα _πεύκια _ή χαλάκια· έτσι καβαλίκευε ακόμα και ο ηγούμενος κι όλοι οι άλλοι ορθόδοξοι παπάδες· κι όποιος απ’ αυτούς δεν είχε μουλάρι, πήγαινε με το γαϊδούρι καθισμένος στο σαμάρι. (...)

Ω, πόση χαρά υπήρχε παντού στην πόλη την ημέρα του Πάσχα και τις δώδεκα μέρες που κρατούσε η γιορτή, κι έτρωγαν κρέας όλες εκείνες τις μέρες, γιατί είχαν νηστέψει και το ψάρι τη Σαρακοστή, κάποιοι ακόμα και το λάδι, ή είχαν κάνει αποχή ακόμα αυστηρότερη, ιδίως τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα, που δεν καθόταν καν στο τραπέζι για να φάνε, ούτε τραπεζομάντιλο δεν έβαζαν για φαγητό. Εκείνο το διάστημα οι περισσότεροι ζούσαν μόνο με ψωμί, που το ζύμωναν και το έψηναν στο φούρνο με σταφίδες από μοσχάτο σταφύλι, που υπήρχαν άφθονες στην Κρήτη, και με αυγοτάραχο και καβούρια ψημένα στη χόβολη, που τα πουλούσαν σε ποσότητες στο Χάνδακα, και τα ψάρευαν στα γλυκά νερά, δηλαδή σε ορισμένα ποταμάκια που είχαν πλατιές όχθες με πέτρες, και τα έβαζαν σε πίτουρο δεμένα δυο-δυο με βούρλα —όλο άμμο ήταν. Κι όπως είχαν μπουχτίσει μ’ αυτό το φαΐ μετά από τόση νηστεία, δεν έβλεπαν την ώρα να τελειώσει η λειτουργία, που συνήθως το Πάσχα και τα Χριστούγεννα τελείωνε λίγο μετά το _Άβε_ _Μαρία_, για να πάνε να προγευματίσουν έτσι όπως περιγράψαμε. (...)

Οι ορθόδοξοι νήστευαν και σε άλλες γιορτές, τον καιρό της Πεντηκοστής, των Αγίων Αποστόλων, και μετά, από την πρώτη Αυγούστου ως τις δεκαπέντε, της Παναγίας, από ευλάβεια δεν έτρωγαν κρέας ή ψάρι, όπως έκαναν και τη Μεγάλη Σαρακοστή, εκτός από τις 6 Αυγούστου στην εορτή της Μεταμόρφωσης του Σωτήρος, που εκείνη τη μέρα μόνο έτρωγαν ψάρι. Και λίγοι ήταν οι καθολικοί που δεν τηρούσαν εκείνη τη νηστεία, ιδίως οι Βενετσιάνες αρχόντισσες. Επίσης το Σεπτέμβριο που ήταν του Σταυρού, νήστευαν έτσι όπως είπαμε για οκτώ ημέρες πριν.

Την τελευταία βδομάδα της Αποκριάς δεν έτρωγαν κρέας, μόνο ψάρια και γαλακτοκομικά, δηλαδή αυγά, τυρί και μυζήθρα, όπως κάνουν οι μοναχοί όλη τους τη ζωή. Η μυζήθρα ήταν από πρόβειο γάλα και ανθόγαλα, επειδή στην Κρήτη δεν συνήθιζαν να πίνουν αγελαδινό γάλα ή να φτιάχνουν τυριά μ’ αυτό, όπως συνηθίζεται εδώ. Πρόβειο γάλα υπήρχε εκείνη τη εποχή σε μεγάλη αφθονία, επειδή τα Χριστούγεννα έτρωγαν τα αρνάκια γάλακτος, κι έτσι περίσσευε μπόλικο γάλα, που πουλιόταν σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές· λίγοι όμως αγόραζαν, γιατί τους έφερναν καθημερινά από τα κτήματά τους κι έστελναν πεσκέσι σε όποιον άτυχο δεν είχε. Έτρωγαν λοιπόν εκείνη τη τελευταία βδομάδα φρέσκια τσιπούρα, τσιλαδιά από κεφάλι ψαριών που έμοιαζαν σε μέγεθος με ταύρων, λιπαρά σα λαρδί, κι άλλα είδη ψαριών από εκείνη την ευλογημένη χώρα, κι απ’ έξω, παστά και καπνιστά, που δεν θα τα κατονομάσω και θα παραπέμψω σε ό,τι ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω για τα συμπόσια που παρέθεταν οι μοναχοί της Αγίας Αικατερίνης στους Εκπροσώπους.

Η μουρούνα που έφερναν στην Κρήτη από την Κωνσταντινούπολη ήταν όλη από την κοιλιά, και λίγο πράμα βρισκόταν σ’ εκείνα τα βαρέλια από άλλα μέρη αυτού του ψαριού, που ήταν όλο λίπος και άρωμα, όπως άλλωστε και τα φιλέτα, που ήταν παραγεμισμένα με λίπος λευκό σαν μπαμπάκι —λεπτής γεύσης φαγητό, που σου άνοιγε την όρεξη ιδίως να πιεις από κείνα τα ποτά· αυτά τα φιλέτα ήταν καπνιστά και τρωγότανε σε φέτες όπως το χοιρομέρι, έτσι ωμά. Τι σκουμπριά παστά, άσπρα μέσα σαν το χαρτί, και γλυκά! Τα ένιωθες σα να μην είχαν αλατιστεί καν, όλο λίπος. Παστοί κέφαλοι, που αυτούς τους έφερναν σε ποσότητες με βαρέλια από την Αλεξάνδρεια και τρωγόταν έτσι ωμοί σε φέτες το καλοκαίρι σ’ εκείνες τις μεγάλες ζέστες, σα μεζές για το ποτό, και για να πνιγούν στην κοιλιά μ’ εκείνα τα κρασιά και τα υπέροχα δροσερά νερά. Χέλια του γλυκού νερού δεν υπήρχαν πολλά στην Κρήτη, αλλά τα έφερναν κάπου-κάπου από το Αρχιπέλαγος, δηλαδή από την ηπειρωτική Τουρκία, μεγάλα καΐκια γεμάτα ώς τα μπούνια, παστωμένα λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα, έτσι που έμοιαζαν φρέσκα, βάρους ώς και τέσσερις λίβρες το ένα, και άλλα μικρότερα, που τα πουλούσαν σε χαμηλές τιμές, γιατί δεν πλήρωναν φόρους εισαγωγής ή άλλους δασμούς, και ήταν λιπαρά (...), καθώς τα ψάρευαν σε ποτάμια σε κείνα τα μέρη.

Θ’ αφήσω την απαρίθμηση άλλων ειδών φρέσκου ψαριού που ψάρευαν στις θάλασσες έξω από την πόλη, στο Μεραμπέλο και τη Σπιναλόγκα, και προμήθευαν την πόλη αδιάκοπα, και όσα παστά και καπνιστά ψάρια κάθε λογής έφερναν συνεχώς από περιοχές των Τούρκων, θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει γειτονικές, καθώς άνοιγαν το βράδυ πανί τα καΐκια φορτωμένα και καμιά φορά έφταναν στο λιμάνι την άλλη μέρα, όταν ο καιρός ήταν ευνοϊκός. (...)

Θα συνεχίσω λοιπόν παρουσιάζοντας τις χαρές που απολάμβαναν οι κάτοικοι του Χάνδακα, μιλώντας πάντα για τον καιρό πριν από τον πόλεμο, κι έτσι δεν θα έχει την ευκαιρία να με βγάλει ψεύτη κάποιος που ήταν εκεί στη διάρκεια της πολιορκίας, τότε που όλα ήταν διαφορετικά σαν τη μέρα με τη νύχτα, ιδίως η αφθονία των τροφίμων, που ήταν η αιτία και όλοι ζούσαν καλά, το πλήθος των ψαριών κάθε λογής, οι χαμηλές τους τιμές, το κρέας, το κυνήγι, και πόσο μάλλον οι μαλβαζίες, τα μοσχάτα κι άλλα θαυμάσια ποτά, που δεν έβγαιναν σε πεδινά μέρη ή σε βάλτους αλλά πάντα σε λόφους, σε βουνά. Τα κρασιά έμοιαζαν με απόσταγμα σε σύγκριση με τα κρασιά σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη και δεν τα έβαζαν ποτέ να ζυμωθούν με νερό, αλλά τα άφηναν πάντα στο φυσικό τους, κι όταν ήταν να τα πιουν, όποιος δεν τα ήθελε πολύ δυνατά, τα αραίωνε στο ποτήρι ή στο λαρύγγι ή όπως αλλιώς του άρεσε. Μοσχάτα εξαίσια, που τα φόρτωναν σε πλοία που ερχόταν από την Αγγλία γι’ αυτό το σκοπό, όπως και για να φορτώσουν μαλβαζίες, που και μόνο το χρώμα τους σου έφτιαχνε το κέφι, πριν ακόμα τις βάλεις στο στόμα, χρυσαφένιες όπως ήταν σα φρεσκοκομμένο τσεκίνι· και διάφορα άλλα είδη ποτών, κόκκινα, ιδίως από το σταφύλι που λέγεται στα ελληνικά _βουιδομάτι, _κρασί τόσο φίνο, που μπορούσε κανείς να το πιει σα γάλα· κι ακόμα εξαιρετικά αρωματικά ξίδια, που τα φύλαζαν καμιά φορά για πολλά χρόνια στην αποθήκη, γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να πουληθούν παρά μόνο όταν υπήρχαν πλοία που φόρτωναν μαλβαζίες για τη Βενετία.

Δεν λέω πια για το κρέας των μουνουχισμένων αρνιών, που ήταν καλύτερο να το φας από το μοσχαρίσιο, πολύ νόστιμο και τρυφερό, καθώς προερχόταν από το βοσκοτόπι, ή το βοδινό, ιδίως το [δυσανάγνωστη λέξη], που πουλιόταν το όλο τέσσερα σολδία η λίβρα. Τη Σαρακοστή και τις παραμονές εορτών, που νήστευαν το κρέας, έτρωγαν όσπρια και χόρτα μαγειρεμένα σχεδόν μόνο με λάδι και ελάχιστο νερό (μιλώ πάντα για τον καιρό πριν από τον πόλεμο), δηλαδή μπιζέλια, ρεβύθια, που υπήρχαν άφθονα, φακές, φάβα ιδίως, το είδος οσπρίων που ήταν σ’ εκείνο τον τόπο [το συνηθισμένο φαγητό] των χωρικών στην ύπαιθρο, και τη μαγείρευαν στεγνή, σχεδόν χωρίς ζουμί, περιχυμένη όμως με μπουκάλια λάδι, και τη συνόδευαν στα γεύματά τους με το κρίθινο ψωμί που έτρωγαν συνήθως, και δεν το έπλαθαν σαν κανονικό ψωμί αλλά σαν πλακουτσωτή κουλούρα, που έτσι ψηνόταν καλά στο φούρνο, γιατί σε σχήμα ψωμιού δεν πετύχαινε. (...)

Άγρια χόρτα βρώσιμα υπήρχαν στην Κρήτη πριν από τον πόλεμο με εξαιρετική γεύση και πολλών ειδών, που τα έβραζαν για το βραδινό. Φύτρωναν στους αγρούς σε λόφους καλλιεργημένους και σ’ έβαζαν σε πειρασμό να παρατήσεις το κρέας και να φας του σκασμού απ’ αυτά, έτσι μάλιστα που ήταν μαγειρεμένα, που λέει ο λόγος, μόνο με λάδι κατά τη συνήθεια εκείνου του τόπου. Αυτά τα χόρτα άλλα τα έλεγαν _βρούβες _και άλλα _πρικόβρουβες_. Κι ας με πιστέψει αλήθεια ο αναγνώστης ότι ευχαρίστως άφηνε κάθε άλλο φαγητό όποιος έτρωγε απ’ αυτές, ειδικά όταν οι _πρικόβρουβες _είχαν ανασηκωθεί από το έδαφος και είχαν πετάξει ψηλά τα βλαστάρια τους σαν τα σπαράγγια· ούτε πιστεύω να βρίσκεται σ’ όλο τον κόσμο τέτοιο είδος χόρτου και με τέτοια νοστιμιά. Κι όπως ήταν άφθονες, τις πουλούσαν στην αγορά σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές, που μ’ ένα σολδίο ετοίμαζες να φάνε τρία και τέσσερα άτομα.

Έβγαιναν επίσης μανιτάρια πολύ νόστιμα με όποιο τρόπο κι αν τα έφτιαχναν και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ κίνδυνος δηλητηρίασης, ανησυχία που υπάρχει σε τούτα τα μέρη, όπως δεν υπήρχε κανένας κίνδυνος με τις σαλάτες και άλλα χορταρικά. Σ’ εκείνους τους τόπους δεν υπήρχαν πάρα μόνο δύο είδη μανιταριών, οι _αρτηκίτες _και οι _αγκαθίτες. _Οι _αρτηκίτες _καμιά φορά ξεφύτρωναν και αναπτυσσόταν από το χώμα με τέτοιο τρόπο που έμοιαζαν με πλακουτσωτές πέτρες, μεγαλύτεροι από πλατιά λεκάνη, με πλήθος μικρά από κάτω σαν πιάτα του φαγητού λίγο-πολύ. Αμέτρητα τα μανιτάρια αυτής της ποικιλίας, φύτρωναν σε ακαλλιέργητη γη από ένα φυτό που λεγόταν _άρτηκας_, και έμοιαζε με τους βλαστούς του σαν καλάμι, μ’ εκείνο του σιταριού, αλλά δεν έβγαζε μανιτάρια παρά μόνο αφού ξεραινόταν τελείως και δεν έμεναν ούτε τα φύλλα του, και τότε, το χειμώνα, έκανε να βγουν τα μανιτάρια χωρίς καθόλου καλλιέργεια ή άλλη βοήθεια.

Ήταν μετά εκείνο το άλλο είδος μανιταριών, οι _αγκαθίτες, _που πάει να πει μανιτάρια από αγκάθι, γιατί συνήθως έβγαιναν από ένα φυτό μικρό αλλά γεμάτο αγκάθια, που φύτρωνε γύρω στα χωράφια. Δεν γινόταν μεγάλα, μα τις περισσότερες φορές σαν πιατέλα και άλλα μικρότερα, κι έτσι άσπρα και πολύ πιο σκληρά από το άλλο είδος, τους _αρτηκίτες, _και πιο καλά. Δεν τα συντηρούσαν ποτέ στην άλμη, όπως συνηθίζεται σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, ή στο ξίδι, επειδή στην Κρήτη υπήρχαν το χειμώνα μεγάλες ποσότητες από _αρτηκίτες _και το καλοκαίρι από _αγκαθίτες, _κι έτσι μπορούσαν να φαγωθούν φρέσκα, πράγμα που σε παρακινούσε συχνά να πιεις από κείνη τη ρομπόλα με το χρώμα του χρυσού δουκάτου, που διευκόλυνε την πέψη κι έδιωχνε τα αέρια από το στομάχι.

Λάχανα, ιδίως κουνουπίδια, υπήρχαν σε μεγάλη αφθονία και μετά βίας μπορούσε να τα κρατήσει ένας άντρας με το ένα χέρι, καμία σχέση με τα κουνουπίδια της Βενετίας, που και λίγα είναι και μικρά. Τους έσκιζαν στη μέση κάθε κλαδί ή μπουκέτο, και ήταν συμπαγή μέσα σα ραπάνι, και τα έριχναν στο τηγάνι με λάδι, πολύ φίνο φαγητό, ιδίως σαλάτα, βραστά. Οι σπόροι τους ερχόταν από την Κύπρο με μεγάλα καράβια και μπερτόνια, που ταξίδευαν για τη Βενετία και άλλες χώρες φορτωμένα με μπαμπάκι και μαλλί από αρνιά μακρύ σχεδόν ένα πήχη και καλύτερο από το κρητικό. Ωστόσο δεν ξεφόρτωναν ποτέ στο Χάνδακα αυτά τα είδη, επειδή είχαμε άφθονα, παρόλο που ήταν κατώτερης ποιότητας και χρησίμευαν μόνο στην κατασκευή στρωμάτων και ρούχων για τους χωρικούς.

Τα κηπευτικά, δηλαδή σαλάτες, μαρούλια, κραμπολάχανα, λάχανα, κουνουπίδια κι όλα τ’ άλλα, καλλιεργούνταν με κάποιο κόπο στο πότισμά τους (μιλώ για κείνα που φύτευαν μέσα στην πόλη), γιατί το καλοκαίρι, όπως είπαμε παραπάνω, σπάνια έβρεχε και χρειαζόταν να φέρνουν νερό από τα πηγάδια και να το βάζουν στις στέρνες που είχαν χτισμένες γι’ αυτόν ακριβώς το σκοπό, ώστε να τα ποτίζουν τουλάχιστον κάθε δυο μέρες στις μεγάλες ζέστες. Άλλοι έβγαζαν το νερό από τα πηγάδια με γεράνι και άλλοι τραβούσαν τον κουβά από το πηγάδι με τη δύναμη των μπράτσων τους. Δεν υπήρχαν όμως σαλατικά τόσο λεπτά και λευκά σαν αυτά που πουλιούνται σ’ αυτούς εδώ τους τόπους, ιδίως το χειμώνα.

Σκόρδα και κρεμμύδια σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, τόσο καυτερά στη γεύση που ξέσκιζαν τη γλώσσα, και κάτι ελάχιστο ήταν αρκετό για να μυρίσει το φαγητό.

Σπαράγγια ήμερα δεν έβλεπες σ’ εκείνα τα μέρη, μόνο άγρια, σε μεγάλη αφθονία, που κρατούσαν πάνω από ενάμιση μήνα, από τις αρχές Μαρτίου ώς το τέλος σχεδόν του Απρίλη, σπαράγγια πάρα πολύ νόστιμα και μεγαλύτερα από κείνα που φέρνουν καμιά φορά οι χωρικοί να πουλήσουν εδώ στην αγορά, και μ’ ένα σολδίο μπορούσες ν’ αγοράσεις υπεραρκετά για δύο άτομα για σαλάτα, βραστά αφού τα καθάριζες, κι έτσι βρασμένα τα έτρωγαν συνέχεια σε κάθε τους γεύμα όσοι ήθελαν να αυτομαστιγωθούν την Εβδομάδα των Παθών από τάμα ή ευλάβεια, για να πληθύνει το αίμα τους και να κάνουν μεγαλύτερη μόστρα σε ανταγωνισμό με άλλους που ήθελαν να αυτομαστιγωθούν.

Οι αγκινάρες αφθονούσαν περισσότερο απ’ οτιδήποτε άλλο, επειδή το ζεστό κλίμα τις κρατούσε γερές το χειμώνα και μεγάλωναν πάρα πολύ, γινόταν οι περισσότερες μεγάλες σαν κεφάλι ταύρου. Δεν τις έτρωγαν ποτέ πριν γίνουν τουλάχιστον σαν αυγό γαλοπούλας. Δεν υπήρχε αμπέλι στην εξοχή γύρω στα χωριά και στα κτήματα που να μην έχει αγκινάρες από τη μια κι από την άλλη άκρη σε κάθε αυλάκι ή δρομάκι ανάμεσα στα φυτά· κι όταν είχαν πια μεγαλώσει έμοιαζαν με στρατιώτες στη γραμμή με τόσα παιδιά κοντά τους, γιατί, όπως είπαμε, το χειμώνα δεν κακοπάθαιναν από τις παγωνιές και τα πολύ μεγάλα κρύα, όπως σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, και είχαν δύναμη να αναπτυχθούν μ’ αυτό τον τρόπο, και επίσης γιατί η ποικιλία τους ήταν διαφορετική απ’ αυτές εδώ, που δεν έχουν αγκαθωτά φύλλα· εκείνες ήταν με αγκάθια, και σπάνιζαν οι αγκινάρες που δεν είχαν αγκάθια. Δεν είχαν τη συνήθεια να τις καθαρίζουν και να πουλούν τις καρδιές, όπως συνηθίζεται εδώ, αν και, όταν ήταν προς το τέλος της εποχής τους, τις έκοβαν στα τέσσερα με όλα τους τα φύλλα, χωρίς να τα βγάλουν, τις μαγείρευαν και τις έφερναν στο τραπέζι έτσι, κι όποιος ήθελε να φάει τις καθάριζε αν είχαν χνούδια, τις βουτούσε στο λαδόξιδο που είχαν ετοιμάσει και τις έτρωγε. Όσο ήταν τρυφερές τις έψηναν στη σχάρα ολόκληρες με λάδι, πιπέρι και αλάτι, και σου άνοιγαν την όρεξη να πίνεις όλη την ώρα, όχι όμως νεροζούμια, αλλά καθαρό, σκέτο κρασί, ρομπόλα ή μοσχάτο. Το Μάη τις αγκινάρες που είχαν περισσέψει —και ήταν μπόλικες— τις έκοβαν κι αυτές στα τέσσερα και τις έβραζαν σε μεγάλα καζάνια, και μετά έριχναν κομμάτια για τροφή στους χοίρους, που τις έτρωγαν ευχαρίστως, ώσπου να τελειώσουν.

Τους χοίρους τους τάιζαν επίσης όλο το χρόνο με χαρούπια σπασμένα με το χέρι σε κομματάκια, γιατί συνήθως δεν τα έτρωγαν οι άνθρωποι, μόνο τα ζώα, κι όμως ήταν πολύ καλύτερα απ’ αυτά που πουλιούνται εδώ με το ζύγι τέσσερα σολδία η λίβρα· εκείνα στοίχιζαν τέσσερα σολδία το μουζούρι, που κάθε τέσσερα μουζούρια έκαναν ένα βενετσιάνικο στάρο. Κάτι λιγότερο από δύο παλάμες μάκρος και μισό δάχτυλο πάχος, κάθε φορά που τα έκοβαν για να τα δώσουν σ’ αυτά τα ζώα, έτρεχε στο χώμα ο χυμός τους, που ήταν σκέτο μέλι. Τα έτρωγαν, αλήθεια, μερικοί άνθρωποι του λαού σε ελάχιστες ποσότητες, όπως και κάποια παιδιά σε ώρα μεγάλης ανάγκης, όμως τα περισσότερα χαρούπια που έβγαιναν τα ξεπουλούσαν για ζωοτροφή, όπως είπαμε, και στα μεγάλα εμπορικά καράβια ή τις μαρτσιλιάνες που ερχόταν από τη Βενετία, σε τιμές πολύ χαμηλότερες απ’ όσο πουλιόταν λιανικά, όχι στην αγορά άλλα στα σπίτια των αφεντικών, με το μουζούρι όπως είπαμε.

Συνήθιζαν ακόμα να ταΐζουν τους χοίρους όλο το χρόνο με λουμπούνια, μεγάλα, όχι ψιλά σαν αυτά που βγαίνουν εδώ, αφού πρώτα τα έβραζαν σε καζάνια και τα ξεπίκριζαν για διάστημα οκτώ ημερών στη θάλασσα, όπου τα πήγαιναν σε σακιά από χοντρό πανί, φτιαγμένα γι’ αυτή τη δουλειά, που τοποθετούσαν στα βράχια, καλά στερεωμένα με μεγάλες πέτρες, για να μην τα πάρει η θάλασσα αν έκανε μεγάλη τρικυμία. Τους έδιναν επίσης πίτουρα και κάθε λογής παραγινωμένα φρούτα, που υπήρχαν ένα σωρό εξαιτίας της μεγάλης ζέστης που βασίλευε σ’ εκείνο τον τόπο, όπως και βελανίδια, αν κι αυτά δεν ήταν πολλά, μια που δεν υπήρχαν δάση όπως σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη.

Τους χοίρους κανονικά τους έσφαζαν όσοι ήθελαν να συντηρήσουν το κρέας τους για να έχουν στο σπίτι, ανάμεσα στα Χριστούγεννα και τα Φώτα, ενώ όσοι τους σκότωναν για να τους πουλήσουν στην κρεαταγορά έβαζαν μπρος από Νοέμβρη μήνα, καμιά φορά κι απ’ τον Οκτώβρη, κατά την εποχή. Δεν τους έκαναν στην Κρήτη παστούς, σαλάμι ή κάτι τέτοιο, παρά μόνο φιλέτα, μακριά πάνω από πήχη και μάλλον στενά, καπνιστά, που διατηρούνταν όλο το χρόνο και τρωγόταν άψητα, όπως το χοιρομέρι. Από το ίδιο μέρος που έκαναν τα φιλέτα έκοβαν μικρά κομμάτια, πιο κοντά από παλάμη, κι αυτά τα αλάτιζαν ελαφρά, τους έβαζαν μετά μάραθο, τα έδεναν μεταξύ τους και τα κάπνιζαν σε σιγανή φωτιά για λίγες μέρες, στη συνέχεια τα κατέβαζαν, τα τύλιγαν σε χαρτί και τα φύλαζαν σε βάζα που είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί για λάδι· έτσι τα συντηρούσαν όλο το χρόνο και τα έτρωγαν σε φέτες όπως το ωμό χοιρομέρι.

Δεν έκαναν ούτε λαρδί, γιατί δεν πετύχαινε και τάγγωνε το καλοκαίρι, γέμιζαν όμως μεγάλα δοχεία με βρασμένο χοιρινό λίπος κι αυτό χρησιμοποιούσαν αντί για λαρδί στην κουζίνα όποτε χρειαζόταν. Έφτιαχναν χοιρομέρι και σπάλα σε ποσότητες, που τα έτρωγαν ωμά σε φέτες, καθώς τα άφηναν κάμποσο κάτω από την καμινάδα και γινόταν σχεδόν σα να τα είχαν βράσει. Έφτιαχναν επίσης λουκάνικα, όχι όμως με κιμά αλλά με κρέας κομμένο σε μικρές μπουκίτσες, που τις βουτούσαν στο ξίδι και τις άφηναν μ’ αυτό σε μια γαβάθα ή άλλο δοχείο πέντε μέρες και παραπάνω, βάζοντάς τους από πάνω ψιλοκομμένο μάραθο, και μετά τις έκαναν λουκάνικα, που τα κρεμούσαν να καπνιστούν στην καμινάδα, ώσπου να στεγνώσουν καλά. Μετά τα χώριζαν με το μαχαίρι και τα έβαζαν ή μάλλον τα στοίβαζαν ένα-ένα σ’ ένα μεγάλο πήλινο κουρούπι γυαλωμένο, και σε κάθε στρώση έκαναν άλλη μια από πάνω με ψαχνό χοιρινό, κομμένο και μυρισμένο όπως τα λουκάνικα, ίσου μήκους, όπου έμπηγαν γαρύφαλλα ολόκληρα. Όταν γέμιζε το κουρούπι έτσι καλά καλά, ζέσταιναν χοιρινό λίπος πολύ καθαρό και το έριχναν μέσα ώσπου να γεμίσει το δοχείο και να καλυφτούν τα λουκάνικα και τα κομμάτια του ψαχνού. Δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσαν παρά μετά το Πάσχα, οπότε άρχιζαν να τα καταναλώνουν τηγανισμένα στο λίπος εκείνο που τα σκέπαζε, κι έβαζαν αρκετό στο τηγάνι, παίρνοντας κάθε φορά από το δοχείο μ’ ένα πιρούνι όσο χρειαζόταν, πάντα δύο μέρη λουκάνικο και ένα μέρος ψαχνό. Κι όταν κόντευαν να ψηθούν, είχαν έτοιμα αβγά, χτυπημένα όπως για ομελέτα, και τα έριχναν από πάνω χωρίς να τα ανακατέψουν, κι αφού ψηνόταν, τα σέρβιραν στο πιάτο όπως την ομελέτα με κρέας. Αυτό το φαγητό το έτρωγαν πιο πολύ για πρόχειρο κέρασμα σε επισκέψεις ξένων ή άλλων παρά στο κανονικό γεύμα, ή για βραδινό με τη σαλάτα του· φαΐ πραγματικά για στομάχια μαθημένα σ’ αυτό και όχι ντελικάτα, και μάλιστα συνηθισμένα να πίνουν χωρίς συγκράτηση καθαρό κρασί, όχι νερωμένο. Κι αυτή η προμήθεια κρατούσε από τη μια άκρη του χρόνου ώς την άλλη.

Το χοιρινό κρέας που απόμενε (γιατί κάθε πλούσιος έσφαζε συνήθως από τα Χριστούγεννα ώς τα Φώτα δέκα με δώδεκα χοίρους από ενενήντα, εκατό, εκατόν είκοσι λίβρες ο καθένας, κανονικό βάρος για εκείνα εκεί τα ζώα, όχι σαν αυτά εδώ ούτε τόσο παχιά), αυτό το περίσσευμα το έκοβαν μαζί με τα κόκκαλα, αφού έβγαζαν το μεδούλι, σε μικρά κομμάτια βάρους μιας λίβρας και λιγότερο, τα στοίβαζαν και τα πίεζαν με αλάτι σε μεγάλα πήλινα δοχεία με κομματάκια λίπους, έριχναν μετά σαλαμούρα, σκέπαζαν το δοχείο και το άφηναν έτσι για μετά το Πάσχα, οπότε άρχιζαν την κατανάλωση, τρώγοντας στο σπίτι το καλύτερο, αφού το έβαζαν το βράδυ να μουλιάσει και το έπλεναν καλά να φύγει η αλμύρα, και το μαγείρευαν μετά με κραμπολάχανο, λάχανο ή άλλο· το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτού του παστού κρέατος χρησίμευε για φαγητό των εργατών που δούλευαν στ’ αμπέλια και, εκτός από τη μεγάλη του ευκολία, ήταν και πολύ οικονομικό, μάλιστα η διατροφή τους έτσι δεν κόστιζε σχεδόν τίποτα.

Άφηναν μετά πίσω άλλα γουρουνάκια, που ζύγιζαν τριάντα, σαράντα ή μέχρι εξήντα λίβρες, κι έσφαζε ο καθένας στο σπίτι του για λογαριασμό του ένα τη βδομάδα, από τα Φώτα και πέρα, ώς την τελευταία εβδομάδα του καρναβαλιού, αν και δεν έλειπε ποτέ το χοιρινό από την κρεαταγορά και πουλιόταν σε χαμηλές τιμές, γιατί στην Κρήτη έλεγαν ότι το σπίτι χαιρόταν οχτώ μέρες όταν σφάζανε γουρούνι, λόγω της ποικιλίας των φαγητών που γινόταν μ’ αυτό. Κι ας με πιστέψει αλήθεια ο αναγνώστης, η γεύση τους διέφερε όσο η μέρα με τη νύχτα από τούτων σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, τόσο χάρη στη διατροφή τους όσο και γιατί δεν ήταν τόσο παχιά, που τα αποστρέφεται το στομάχι και μόνο στη θέα τους πάνω στο τραπέζι, ακόμα κι αν είναι μπριτζόλες, εκτός κι αν τύχει να είναι από νεαρό ζώο όχι παχύ· και στ’ αλήθεια θα προτιμούσα να φάω μια μπριτζόλα από εκείνα εκεί παρά από τούτα τα μοσχαράκια που πουλιούνται εδώ στην κρεαταγορά, που σου κόβουν την όρεξη να καθήσεις στο τραπέζι έστω και για να τα δοκιμάσεις, παρόλο που τα μοσχαράκια γάλακτος τα καλοταϊσμένα αξίζει να τα τιμήσει ο καθένας, αν και σπάνια τα βλέπεις σε σπίτι ξένου, ακόμα κι αν θα ’θελε να κάνει μεγαλειώδη έξοδα· το ίδιο γίνεται και με το βοδινό κρέας από νεαρό ζώο, κι ας είναι στην πραγματικότητα αγελαδινό συνήθως αυτό που πουλιέται. Τούτο εδώ της Βενετίας μοιάζει κάπως στη γεύση με το κρητικό, αλλά τα νεαρά βόδια εκεί δεν ήταν τόσο μεγάλα και βαριά, το μεγαλύτερο δεν ξεπερνούσε τις διακόσιες πενήντα λίβρες.

Γουρουνάκια γάλακτος συνήθιζαν να τρώνε χωρίς διάκριση οι ευγενείς και κάθε άλλος, είκοσι πάνω-κάτω μέρες μετά τη γέννησή τους, και τα έτρωγαν κάθε εποχή, πάντα ψητά στο φούρνο ή στη σούβλα στο σπίτι· και ήταν βέβαια φαγητό νόστιμο κι ωραίο, είτε ζεστό είτε κρύο με σαλάτα, ούτε ήταν το κρέας τους βλαβερό για την υγεία του ανθρώπου, καθώς η μητέρα έτρωγε πάντα θρεπτικές και αρωματικές τροφές, όπως ήδη ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Αυτά τα γουρουνάκια πουλιόταν κανονικά δεκαέξι με είκοσι σολδία το ένα, ενώ εδώ τα γουρουνάκια του ίδιου περίπου βάρους τα πουλούν ένα δουκάτο, κάποτε και περισσότερο, κι αν ήταν συνηθισμένο φαγητό, θα είχαν φτάσει και ένα τσεκίνι. (...)

Τα πεπόνια άρχιζαν να τα τρώνε από τα μέσα Ιουνίου κι ώς τα τέλη Ιουλίου· παρόλο που υπήρχαν ακόμα ένα σωρό τον Αύγουστο, δεν τα είχαν περί πολλού οι πλούσιοι εκτός απ’ όσους δεν σκούσαν για κάτι τέτοια, ενώ ήταν ακόμα καλά τότε, και συνήθιζαν να λένε: _«εξανόστισέ μου η κόρη ωσάν το αγουστιανό πεπόνι», _δηλαδή «άρχισε να με αηδιάζει η νέα ή ωραία κοπέλα, σαν αυγουστιάτικο πεπόνι». Τα πεπόνια της Κρήτης συναγωνιζόταν το μαρτσιπάν ή άλλα γλυκίσματα, πεπόνια πολύ νόστιμα, μπορούσε κανείς να φάει ακόμα και τη φλούδα τους, που ήταν γλυκιά σα ζάχαρη και λεπτή σαν το πιο φίνο χαρτί, κόκκινα μέσα, πορτοκαλοκόκκινα, με δυνατό άρωμα, στεκάτα και σαρκώδη κι όχι σαν αυτά τα νερουλιασμένα που βγαίνουν σε τούτα τα μέρη τα ελώδη, θα ‘λεγες, που μερικές φορές βγάζουν μιαν άσκημη μυρωδιά βάλτου· εκείνα ήταν ντούρα σαν τα κίτρα εκείνου του τόπου’ και όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι πεπονιές έβγαζαν τέτοια εξαίσια πεπόνια. Τα πολύ πρώιμα τα πουλούσαν τέσσερα σολδία το ένα και μετά δύο και ένα σολδίο τα καλύτερα. Δεν ήταν zatte, αλλά πεπόνια με πυκνά φυσικά σχέδια που έμοιαζαν φτιαγμένα με το πινέλο και μέσα από τη φλούδα φέγγιζε εκείνο το κόκκινο που είχαν μέσα.

Τα καρπούζια ήταν πελώρια, σαρκώδη, χωρίς πολλά-πολλά νερά, και γλυκά. Η ποιότητα τους, όπως και των πεπονιών, οφειλόταν πρώτα απ’ όλα στο ότι τα καλλιεργούσαν σε στεγνό έδαφος από άργιλο με τη φυσική δροσιά που απλωνόταν κάθε πρωί, χωρίς να καταλάβουν βροχή· γιατί στην Κρήτη, όπως είπαμε, δεν έβρεχε το καλοκαίρι παρά μια-δυο φορές για λίγα λεπτά και η γη έπινε αμέσως το νερό με τη μεγάλη ζέστη που έκανε. Από το μήνα Αύγουστο τάιζαν τους χοίρους με τα πεπόνια που είχαν απομείνει στα χωράφια. (...)

Παρόμοιος κανονισμός υπήρχε επίσης πριν από τον πόλεμο, όπως είπα ήδη παραπάνω, για το τυρί, καθώς και για το κρέας. Ο Δούκας έστελνε κάθε χρόνο ένα δουκικό νοτάριο με έξι στρατιώτες του μισθοφορικού ιππικού σε όλο το διαμέρισμα για να κάνει απογραφή των αιγοπροβάτων, με υποχρέωση του καθενός που είχε απ’ αυτά να παραδίδει σε καθορισμένο χρόνο το ένα τέταρτο από το συνολικό αριθμό που είχε καταγράφει, ώστε να πουληθεί στην κρεαταγορά για την ανακούφιση των φτωχών, αν και επωφελούνταν όποιος ήθελε, καθώς οι τιμές ήταν χαμηλές· γι’ αυτά τα ζώα τους πλήρωναν πολύ λιγότερο απ’ ό,τι άξιζαν και πουλιόταν τέσσερα σολδία της ντόπιας μονέδας η λίβρα των μουνουχισμένων και τρία των άλλων Ακόμα και το κατσικίσιο κρέας είχε ωραία μυρωδιά, γιατί τα ζώα έβοσκαν όλο σε λόφους και η συνηθισμένη τους τροφή ήταν αρωματικά φυτά, ιδίως μυρτιές, και δεν υπήρχαν στο Βασίλειο βαλτότοποι, τα ανοιχτά μέρη έξω στην ύπαιθρο ήταν στεγνά, χώρια από τις πηγές του πολύτιμου νερού, και τα ζώα δεν τα κατέβαζαν ποτέ στα χωράφια παρά μόνο την εποχή της συγκομιδής του σταριού και άλλων σπαρτών. Γι’ αυτό, όπως είπαμε, το κρέας ήταν πολύ διαφορετικό από κάθε άποψη από τούτο σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, όπου τα πιο πολλά ζώα ζουν στους βάλτους ολοχρονίς.

Τα εντόσθια των ζώων από κείνο το τέταρτο, τα κεφάλια, τα πόδια, τις κοιλιές και ό,τι άλλο απόμενε, τα μαγείρευαν σε δύο μεγάλους φούρνους που βρισκόταν λίγο πιο πέρα από την κρεαταγορά και τα πουλούσαν στους φτωχούς, στους τεχνίτες και στους στρατιώτες σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές, πράγμα πολύ βολικό και συμφερτικό γι’ αυτούς· χρησιμοποιούσαν και το ζωμό χωρίς άλλο έξοδο, που ήταν παχύς και εξαιρετικά μυρωδάτος, τόσο που κάποιες φορές όταν περνούσε κανείς από κείνα τα μέρη της κρεαταγοράς ένιωθε από μακριά τη δυνατή μυρωδιά.

Συνηθιζόταν σ’ εκείνο το Βασίλειο να τρώνε συχνά και σε κάθε εποχή γουρουνάκια γάλακτος ψητά στο φούρνο ή στην κουζίνα, που ήταν βέβαια νόστιμο φαγητό κι ακόμα περισσότερο κρύο το βράδυ με σαλάτα· ούτε ήταν το κρέας τους βλαβερό, ιδίως γιατί η μητέρα τρεφόταν αποκλειστικά με πλούσιες και αρωματικές τροφές, όπως έχω ήδη πει παραπάνω. Πουλιόταν κανονικά δεκαέξι ή είκοσι σολδία το ένα, ενώ σε τούτο τον τόπο τα γουρουνάκια του ίδιου βάρους πουλιούνται ένα δουκάτο και περισσότερο το ένα, όπως είχα την ευκαιρία να παρατηρήσω στην αγορά [της Φερράρας] προς μεγάλη μου κατάπληξη. Υποψιάζομαι μάλιστα ότι δεν έχουν σπουδαία γεύση, όπως διαπιστώνω διαρκώς ότι συμβαίνει τις περισσότερες φορές με το χοιρινό κρέας που τρώμε σε μπριτζόλες ή αλλιώς· όλα αυτά οφείλονται στη διατροφή του ζώου και επίσης στο κλίμα, που είναι από τη φύση του υγρό, έτσι και το χοιρινό έχει υγρασία και πιο πολύ πειράζει το στομάχι παρά που χορταίνει και ευχαριστεί όποιον το τρώει.

Οι χωρικοί, περισσότερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο φαγητό, απολάμβαναν την αφθονία των σαλιγκαριών, καθώς ήταν αναρίθμητα και βρισκόταν παντού στην εξοχή και στους λόφους κάτω από πέτρες και ξύλα· σαλιγκάρια σαν αυτά που πουλιούνται πολύ σ’ ετούτα εδώ τα μέρη αλατισμένα, του ίδιου μεγέθους, άλλο πράγμα όμως σε γεύση και λίπος, που λεγόταν χοχλιοί _νεραντζάτοι_· μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω ότι ποτέ χωρικός δεν αγόρασε απ’ αυτούς για φαγητό, παρόλο που όποιος ήθελε έτρωγε σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ στο σπίτι του εκατό και βάλε, γιατί τους είχαν στοίβες στο σπίτι, ούτε μπορούσαν να τους πουλήσουν, επειδή το πλήθος τους στην εξοχή παρακινούσε τον καθένα να πάει να μαζέψει, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ψάξει. Τέτοιες ποσότητες υπήρχαν και στα σπίτια της πόλης, τουλάχιστον εκείνων που τους άρεσαν οι χοχλιοί, επειδή με όποιο τρόπο κι αν τους μαγείρευαν, ψητούς στη σχάρα, τηγανητούς ή βραστούς, κινούσαν την όρεξη να πιει κανείς από κείνες τις ρομπόλες, που ήταν ο θάνατος τους πιο πολύ κι απ’ τη φωτιά, κι όχι από τούτα εδώ τα νεροζούμια, που το να τους φάει κανείς σ’ αυτά τα μέρη, όπως και να ’ναι μαγειρεμένοι, τους κάνει να ξαναγεννιούνται μέσα στο στομάχι. Αν οι εξοχότατοι και ενδοξότατοι καθηγητές της Ιατρικής αυτού του περίφημου πανεπιστημίου άκουγαν αυτές τις εγκυρότατες και αληθείς δηλώσεις μου, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα εξέφραζαν αντίθετη γνώμη· μιλώ βέβαια για κείνους που έτυχε να δοκιμάσουν τις ρομπόλες της Κρήτης πριν από την εισβολή στο Βασίλειο, όχι από ζαχαροπλάστες ή οινοπώλες, που μόλις τις αποθηκεύσουν τις δηλητηριάζουν με διάφορους τρόπους, άλλα από πρώτο χέρι ή από δώρο, γιατί τότε είναι που αφήνουν να φανούν οι αρετές και η δράση τους, όπως ένα φάρμακο φτιαγμένο από τον σπετσέρη, που το ετοιμάζει σύμφωνα με τη συνταγή καλού γιατρού και με φρέσκα υλικά.

Υπήρχε ακόμα στο Βασίλειο πλήθος μεγάλο ενός άλλου είδους χοχλιών, που ήταν καλοί να φαγωθούν βραστοί, βουτηγμένοι σε ξίδι και λάδι αφού τους έβγαζες από το κέλυφος τους, πολύ πιο μικροί από τους λεγόμενους _νεραντζάτους, _σε σχήμα κάστανου, αλλά με λευκό κέλυφος, λιπαροί, που μετά το μαγείρεμα πολύ δύσκολα τους έβγαζες ολόκληρους από το κέλυφος τους με το πιρούνι. Και κάποιοι άλλοι, που δεν τους έβρισκες παρά μονό τον καιρό που τσάπιζαν τα αμπέλια, στρογγυλοί, λευκοί εξωτερικά, που ζύγιζαν σα μολύβι από το λίπος, αλλά σκληροί στο μάσημα· αυτούς τους πουλούσαν στην αγορά δυο ή τρία σολδία την εκατοντάδα και τους αγόραζαν όσοι είχαν γερό στομάχι και ήταν μαθημένοι να τους μαγειρεύουν δυο φορές, μια στη θέρμη της φωτιάς και την άλλη στη δύναμη των ποτών εκείνου του ευλογημένου τόπου, για να μπορέσουν να τους χωνέψουν.

Στο επόμενο (εφόσον το απαιτήσει το κοινό), κάτι για τα κοινωνικά, για να ικανοποιήσω και τις απορίες του Θέμη.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2014)

Earion said:


> Στο επόμενο (εφόσον το απαιτήσει το κοινό), κάτι για τα κοινωνικά


Γεια σας. Είμαι ο διάσημος ερευνητής της κοινωνικής ιστορίας Τέλο Κιάλο και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τη φωνή μου στο πολυπληθές κοινό που απαιτεί από τον Εαρίωνα να πραγματοποιήσει την απειλή του


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

...
Συναινούν οι κ.κ. Τέλουμε Κιάλο, Τέλουμε Κιάλοι Πολί, φον Νοχμέρ, Ανκίο Βόλιο, Ανκόρ-Ανκόρ, Μπιζ...


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2014)

*Η κρήνη του Τζιγάντε, μπράβοι και μαχαιρώματα, λαούτα κι ασκομαδούρες*

Αν και η πόλη του Χάνδακα ήταν μικρή σε έκταση τον καιρό που έγινε κτήση της Βενετικής Δημοκρατίας και δεν είχε σχεδόν καθόλου οχυρώσεις, αργότερα όχι μόνο την επέκτειναν περικλείοντας και το μπούργο της με πελώρια τείχη και οχυρώσεις, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, αλλά ούτε που διακρινόταν πια τα όρια της παλιάς πόλης, παρά μόνο μια μεγάλη αψίδα, που διατηρήθηκε, από την οποία περνούσε κανείς από τη νέα πόλη στην παλιά. Μπαίνοντας στην παλιά πόλη απ’ αυτή την αψίδα έβλεπες μια μεγάλη ανοιχτωσιά και στη μέση μια πανέμορφη κρήνη, με το άγαλμα ενός γίγαντα από το πιο φίνο μάρμαρο, ξεχωριστά πάνω σε βάθρο, που κρατούσε στο χέρι μια αλαβάρδα και πατούσε πάνω σ’ ένα μεγάλο δελφίνι, μαρμάρινο κι αυτό, με τα πόδια του στηριγμένα στο κεφάλι του δελφινιού. Από το μεγάλο στόμα του δελφινιού ανάβλυζε με τρομερό βουητό άφθονο νερό εξαίσιο, σαν ποταμάκι, κι έτρεχε σε μια μεγάλη στρογγυλή λεκάνη, μαρμάρινη επίσης, απ’ όπου έβγαινε από δώδεκα μπρούτζινα στόμια τοποθετημένα γύρω-γύρω, που κατεύθυναν το νερό σε μια μεγάλη δεξαμενή εξαιρετικού σχεδιασμού, με μορφές ανάγλυφες σε μάρμαρο, ύψους περίπου ενός βήματος από το έδαφος. Ολόγυρα στην εσωτερική πλευρά αυτής της δεξαμενής ήταν προσαρμοσμένα δώδεκα στηρίγματα, μαρμάρινα κι αυτά, στα σημεία όπου έπεφτε το νερό από τα στόμια, κατάλληλα για ν’ ακουμπήσει πάνω τους κουβάδες, μαστέλα, στάμνες ή άλλα δοχεία όποιος ήθελε να πάρει νερό. Για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία είχαν βάλει σε κάθε στήριγμα κι από μια σιδερένια αλυσίδα όπου ήταν δεμένο ένα γανωμένο μπρούτζινο κύπελλο, για να μπορεί κανείς να πιει νερό, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, που είχε μεγάλες ζέστες σ’ εκείνα τα μέρη κι έφερναν δίψα σ’ όλους τους ανθρώπους, κάθε κοινωνικής προέλευσης. Αυτά τα κύπελλα όμως δεν έμειναν και πολύ εκεί, γιατί τα έκλεψαν οι αλήτες.

Όταν υδροδοτήθηκε για πρώτη φορά αυτή η κρήνη, θυμάμαι καλά, παρόλο που ήμουν παιδάκι, τις μεγάλες γιορτές που έγιναν σ’ αυτή την πλατεία και τα συμπόσια, πάνω, σ’ ένα υπόστεγο της κρατικής σιταποθήκης που ήταν εκεί δίπλα κι έβλεπε στην πλατεία. Είχαν ανεβεί τότε πάνω και ολόγυρα στη δεξαμενή έξι σημαιοφόροι με ξεδιπλωμένες σημαίες, που τις ανέμιζαν στο ρυθμό κορνέτων και ταμπούρλων, με χαρά μεγάλη του πλήθους που είχε μαζευτεί και επευφημίες για τον Γενικό Προβλεπτή που έχτισε την κρήνη και έφερε το νερό από την εξοχή, από ένα μέρος που λεγόταν Καρυδάκι, πάνω από δεκαπέντε μίλια μακριά. Ο προβλεπτής αυτός ονομαζόταν Φραγκίσκος Μορεζίνι και τον θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, που ήταν γέροντας, με μια γενειάδα σχεδόν μια παλάμη μακριά. Ω, τί χαρά ήταν τότε αυτή για την πόλη, που πριν υπέφερε από την έλλειψη καλού και υγιεινού νερού, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι που οι βροχές σπάνιζαν, καθώς δεν υπήρχε άλλο νερό παρά εκείνο από τις δεξαμενές, που ήταν λίγες και στέγνωναν κι αυτές, αφού έβρεχε ελάχιστα. 

Η κρήνη του Τζιγάντε ήταν μεγάλη εξυπηρέτηση για όλους στην πόλη, γιατί, πέρα από το ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν το θαυμάσιο νερό της, το καλοκαίρι, μετά τις έξι το απόγευμα, σ’ εκείνες τις φοβερές ζέστες, μαζευόταν εκεί μεγάλο πλήθος ευγενών και της μιας βαθμίδας και της άλλης, Βενετοί της Αποικίας και Κρητικοί Ευγενείς, όπως και τσιταδίνοι, για να περάσουν την ώρα τους και να απολαύσουν εκείνη τη δροσιά από το πλούσιο ράντισμα του νερού όπως ξεχυνόταν με ορμή και θόρυβο πρώτα από το στόμα του δελφινιού και μετά από τα δώδεκα στόμια κι έπεφτε στη δεξαμενή· κι αυτοί οι κύριοι περνούσαν έτσι όλη σχεδόν τη νύχτα, ιδίως την εποχή μ’ εκείνες τις αφόρητες ζέστες, Μάιο, Ιούνιο, Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο, και πάντα διασκεδάζοντας με μουσικές, τραγούδια και χορούς. Και τότε, ω πόσα κορίτσια —υπηρέτριες, ψυχοκόρες, καμαριέρες, καλοκαμωμένες, νόστιμες, που δεν τις έστελναν τη μέρα έξω από το σπίτι οι κυράδες τους, για να μην τις δουν και τις ξελογιάσουν, και τις έστελναν τη νύχτα να πάρουν δροσερό νερό από τον Τζιγάντε! Τι παιχνιδάκια, τί γλέντια —για να μην μακρηγορήσω πάνω σε κάτι άλλο, πιο παράξενο, και δεν ταιριάζει στην ηλικία μου, που μπήκα κιόλας στα εβδομήντα οκτώ! Αυτές οι φτωχούλες γύριζαν στο σπίτι οι πιο πολλές με τα λαγήνια τους και τα σωθικά τους γεμάτα δροσιστικά ποτά, και με τον καιρό πάθαιναν υδρωπικία, που δεν μπορούσε να γιατρευτεί παρά εννιά φεγγάρια μετά, κι αυτή η αρρώστια, αυτή η επιδημία ντρόπιαζε τον Τζιγάντε.

Στην πλατεία, με θέα την κρήνη του Τζιγάντε, ήταν το μέρος που προοριζόταν για τον περίπατο, χωριστά, των Ευγενών της Αποικίας και των Κρητικών Ευγενών. Από τη μια μεριά κι από την άλλη υπήρχαν μαγαζιά σπετσέρηδων, όχι όμως καλοβαλμένα, εκτός από ένα-δυο που έκαναν καλή εντύπωση, καμιά σύγκριση με τα φαρμακεία σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη· το ίδιο και οι ικανότητες αυτών των φαρμακοποιών, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις. Και στις δυο πλευρές ο δρόμος ήταν λιθόστρωτος.
Στο μέρος όπου έκαναν τον περίπατό τους οι Βενετοί Ευγενείς δεν απαγορευόταν στους Κρητικούς Ευγενείς ή και σε ανθρώπους του λαού να πηγαίνουν και να τους μιλούν, και επιτρεπόταν να περνά όποιος ήθελε ή να σταματά, χωρίς να δημιουργείται θέμα. (...)

Μετά τα Φώτα άρχιζαν να μασκαρεύονται με ελευθερία μεγάλη, χωρίς να χρειάζεται άδεια από τους Εκπροσώπους. Οι γυναίκες δεν μασκαρευόταν ποτέ, ούτε οι πόρνες, γιατί το θεωρούσαν ντροπή, ούτε καν τολμούσαν να βάλουν μάσκα στο πρόσωπο· και αν τυχόν κάποια τολμούσε να φορέσει μάσκα, ο πνευματικός τής απαγόρευε να μπει στην εκκλησία για διάστημα σαράντα ημερών.(...)

Ελάχιστοι ήταν οι Ευγενείς της Αποικίας πριν από τον πόλεμο που είχαν κάπου-κάπου στη διάθεσή τους έστω και μισή χιλιάδα ρεάλια σε μετρητά, παρόλο που ήταν πάμπλουτοι, τους ανήκαν δυο και τρία χωριά με πλουσιότατες σοδειές σε λάδι, κρασιά διαφόρων ειδών, στάρι και άλλα γεννήματα, τυριά, μαλλί, ζώα, μέλι, κερί, κρέατα, πουλερικά και κυνήγι καθημερινά, χώρια τα υπόλοιπα τρόφιμα κάθε λογής που γέμιζαν με αφθονία το σπίτι τους. Κι απ’ αυτές τις σοδειές πουλούσαν πάντα το μεγαλύτερο μέρος προκαταβολικά, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς πριν καλά-καλά βλαστήσουν, στους Εβραίους ή άλλους εμπόρους σε καταστροφικά χαμηλές τιμές, για να καλύψουν τα έξοδα που έκαναν όλο το χρόνο για τα ρούχα των μπράβων τους και για τους υπόλοιπους του σπιτιού. Για δάνεια ελάχιστα πλήρωναν σε μετρητά, αλλά πάντα σε είδος, σε υψηλές τιμές, και οι Εβραίοι τις πιο πολλές φορές είχαν κέρδος εκατό τοις εκατό και γινόταν πάμπλουτοι.

Δεν ήταν παρά ένας-δυο ευγενείς που συντηρούσαν στο σπίτι τους κυνηγετικά γεράκια και, κάθε φορά που έβγαιναν από το σπίτι, είτε έξω στην πόλη είτε για να πάνε στα χωριά τους στην εξοχή, τους ακολουθούσε ο άνθρωπος που φρόντιζε αυτά τα πουλιά, έχοντάς τα στο αριστερό του μπράτσο· το έκαναν αυτό από ξιπασιά, για φιγούρα, όπως γίνεται εδώ με τους λακέδες.(...) 

Πολλοί ήταν οι ευγενείς που είχαν στο σπίτι τους έξι και περισσότερους μπράβους, παλληκαράδες, φονιάδες όμως, που έπαιρναν ένα μισθό για να τους συνοδεύουν όταν έβγαιναν έξω από το σπίτι στην πόλη ή στα χωριά τους. Αυτοί ήταν η μεγαλύτερη επιβάρυνση απ’ όλα τ’ άλλα έξοδα του σπιτιού, με τις πληρωμές του κόστους για τις δίκες και τις καταδίκες όποτε διώκονταν για εγκλήματα που διέπρατταν με εντολή του αφέντη τους· παρόλο που και οι αφέντες ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να περάσουν από δίκη, δεν έλειπαν οι στρεψοδικίες και τα προσχήματα για να την αποφύγουν ή για να πάρουν προσωρινά αναβολή ελλείψει στοιχείων ή και άλλη ευνοϊκότερη απόφαση, πράγμα που ζημίωνε και ταπείνωνε όποιον είχε κάνει την καταγγελία.

Όλα αυτά γινόταν από τις παραξενιές ή την εμμονή τους στους τύπους και για να κάνουν επίδειξη πυγμής σε ανθρώπους κάθε κοινωνικής προέλευσης, όπως στην περίπτωση του Τζαν Αντώνιου Μουάτσου με τις αναρίθμητες εκδηλώσεις βίας και αλαζονείας δέκα χρόνια και παραπάνω πριν από την εισβολή στο Βασίλειο. Όμως του κόστισε τη ζωή, δικαίως. Γιατί μια φορά που έφυγε από την πόλη με τους μπράβους του για να πάει στα χωριά του, συνάντησε κατά τύχη κάποιο κύριο ονόματι Τσεζαρίνι, πολύ καλής οικογένειας και μεγάλου πλούτου, τον οποίο δεν άφηνε σε χλωρό κλαρί. Ο Τσεζαρίνι είχε φύγει από την έπαυλή του για να πάει στο σπίτι του στην πόλη, συνοδευόμενος μόνο από ένα χωρικό, αναθρεμμένο στο σπίτι του, που είχε μαζί του ένα κυνηγετικό τουφέκι, από κείνα με το φιτίλι, καθώς τότε ακόμα δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν τα άλλα με τσακμακόπετρα. Βρίσκοντάς τον ο Τζαν Αντώνιος σ’ ένα στενό δρομάκι, και κρίνοντας ότι τον έπιασε στα δίχτυα του, πρόσταξε τους μπράβους του, που ήταν τέσσερις, να τον κάνουν μαύρο στο ξύλο, όπως κι έγινε, και ν’ αρχίσουν να τον χτυπούν κάτω από το στήθος με τα σπαθιά. Ο ίδιος είχε αποτραβηχτεί μόνος του πιο πάνω για να παρακολουθεί όλο αυτό το δαρμό και το σκοτωμό που έκαναν στο φτωχό τον Τσεζαρίνι, που πίστευε ότι ήρθε το τέλος του και δεν μπορούσε ν’ αμυνθεί αλλιώς παρά φωνάζοντας «Γιάννη, βοήθεια!». Ο συνοδός του ήταν αυτός, που λεγόταν Γιάννης στα ελληνικά, δηλαδή Τζουάνε. Ο οποίος πήδηξε πίσω από ένα φράχτη την ώρα που οι μπράβοι έπεφταν πάνω στον αφέντη του και πλησίασε από πίσω τον Τζαν Αντώνιο, χωρίς να τον πάρει είδηση κανείς, καθώς τον νόμιζαν φευγάτο, έβαλε δυο βόλια στο τουφέκι του, γιατί ήταν γεμισμένο με σκάγια, και πυροβόλησε από κοντά τον Τζαν Αντώνιο. Εκείνος, νιώθοντας τη ριπή κάτω από το στήθος του, φώναξε δυνατά «Πεθαίνω!». Τότε άλλοι από τους μπράβους έτρεξαν να βοηθήσουν τον αφέντη τους κι άλλοι προς το σημείο όπου είχαν ακούσει την τουφεκιά, για να πιάσουν τον Γιάννη. Στο μεταξύ ο Τσεζαρίνι, καθώς τον είχαν παρατήσει οι μπράβοι, πήρε το άλογο που είχε μαζί του, το έσκασε με όλες τις πληγές του κι έφτασε στην πόλη, όπως έκανε σε λίγο και ο Γιάννης, που, αν και κάποιοι μπράβοι τον κυνήγησαν με τα άλογα, είχε γρήγορα πόδια, πήρε μάλιστα ένα δρόμο από μέρη που ήταν δύσκολο να περάσουν καβαλάρηδες. Τον Τζαν Αντώνιο τον πήραν με _λεντίκα. _Οι γιατροί που εξέτασαν τις πληγές τους και των δύο, έκριναν ότι ο Τσεζαρίνι δεν κινδύνευε να πεθάνει, αλλά ότι ο Μουάτσος θα πέθαινε σύντομα, όπως κι έγινε σε τέσσερις μέρες, γεγονός που χαροποίησε πολλούς, της σειράς του και Κρητικούς Ευγενείς, που τους τσαλαπατούσε όσο ζούσε.

Πριν πεθάνει, θέλησε να δει τον Γιάννη κι έκανε τόσα, που του τον πήγαν εκεί που κειτόταν, σβήνοντας στο κρεβάτι του. Κι αφού τον παίνεσε που έπραξε σαν καλός και πιστός υπηρέτης του αφέντη του, και του έδωσε ρεγάλο, ικέτευσε επιπλέον τη Δικαιοσύνη να μην προβεί σε δίωξη όχι μόνο εναντίον του αλλά ούτε εναντίον του αφέντη του –πράγμα που έγινε δεκτό με απόφαση του Συμβουλίου των Δέκα. Μετά το θάνατο του έγιναν πολλά τραγούδια και μαδριγάλια για το τέλος του Τζαν Αντώνιου Μουάτσου, στα ιταλικά και στα ελληνικά, και τα παιδιά της πόλης τριγύριζαν στις γειτονιές και τα τραγουδούσαν, όπως είχαν κάνει πολλά χρόνια πριν για τον Τζώρτζη Φραντέλο, όταν αποκεφαλίστηκε για τις βιαιότητες και τα φρικτά εγκλήματα που είχε βάλει να κάνουν οι μπράβοι του, που κι αυτοί μετά σύρθηκαν από την ουρά του αλόγου, κρεμάστηκαν και τεμαχίστηκαν στα τέσσερα, όπως θυμάμαι πολύ καλά κι ας ήμουν εκείνο τον καιρό οχτώ ή εννιά χρονών.(...)

Οι Ευγενείς Βενετοί της Αποικίας πάντρευαν συχνά τους γιους τους με κόρες Κρητικών Ευγενών και τότε ο γάμος γινόταν σύμφωνα με το καθολικό τυπικό, αλλά μετά ο καθένας ακολουθούσε τις πιο πολλές φορές το δικό του δόγμα ελεύθερα, χωρίς πρόβλημα, πράγμα πολύ βολικό, γιατί οι Βενετοί τηρούσαν το παλιό ημερολόγιο, με τη διαφορά των δέκα ημερών, με την άδεια της Αγιότητάς Του, που το επέτρεπε αυτό για τα ορθόδοξα μέρη από τη Σάσωνα και πέρα.(...)
Δεν γινόταν ποτέ γάμος είτε ορθόδοξων είτε καθολικών χωρίς να έχει δοθεί εγγράφως η άδεια από τον επίσκοπο ή καρδινάλιο ή απ’ όποιον τον αντικαθιστούσε κατά την απουσία του.(...)
Τα κορίτσια της παντρειάς δεν φλέρταραν ποτέ μ’ εκείνον που ήταν να παντρευτούν ούτε μιλούσαν ποτέ για έρωτες (όπως συνηθίζεται σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, όπου τις δασκαλεύουν από μικρές να ερωτοτροπούν πριν καλά-καλά μάθουν να περπατούν). Οι περισσότερες παντρολογιόταν χωρίς να ξέρουν ή να έχουν δει τον γαμπρό ούτε πριν ούτε μετά το συνοικέσιο, παρά μόνο όταν πήγαινε να δώσει το δαχτυλίδι ή στην τελετή του γάμου. Γιατί οι γονείς ή άλλοι τυχόν συγγενείς διαπραγματευόταν και έκλειναν τη συμφωνία χωρίς να πουν κουβέντα στην κοπέλα για το γάμο της, ούτε έβαζαν προξενητές (όπως γίνεται σε τούτα τα μέρη, ιδίως στη Βενετία). Το ίδιο και οι άντρες, δεν έβλεπαν τη νύφη και δεν τη γνώριζαν ώσπου να οριστικοποιηθεί το συνοικέσιο, εκτός κι αν αυτό γινόταν τυχαία —όπως ακριβώς συνέβη σε μένα που, ενώ ήξερα σε ποιο σπίτι ήθελε να με παντρέψει ο πατέρας μου, δεν είχα δει τη νύφη πριν από την ώρα που πήγα να δώσω το δαχτυλίδι, κι όμως ήμουν τότε τριάντα τεσσάρων χρονών.(...)

Το καλοκαίρι μ’ εκείνες τις μεγάλες ζέστες οι ευγενείς και άλλοι πλούσιοι, στις εξήμιση ή εφτά το απόγευμα, έβγαιναν από τα σπίτια τους σχεδόν γυμνοί, με το πουκάμισό τους μόνο, λινές κιλότες και παπούτσια ή παντόφλες χωρίς κάλτσες, ακολουθώντας τους μουσικούς που έπαιζαν όργανα κάθε λογής, δηλαδή μανικόρδιο, λαγούτο, βιολί, μπάσο, φλάουτο, τσίτερα ή κιθάρα. Δεν ξόδευαν τίποτα, γιατί οι οργανοπαίκτες ήταν όλοι ευκατάστατοι μπαρμπέρηδες, που μαζευόταν από μόνοι τους, για το κέφι τους, και πήγαιναν παίζοντας όλοι μαζί, μ’ ένα αγόρι ή κορίτσι που τραγουδούσε κατά τη συνήθεια εκείνης της χώρας στα ελληνικά, κάποτε και στα ιταλικά, τριγυρίζοντας στις γειτονιές καμιά φορά ώς και μια-δυο ώρες πριν τα χαράματα. Πολλοί απ’ αυτούς τους ευγενείς, που είχαν τα μυαλά τους αέρα κι ήθελαν να κάνουν φιγούρα, συνοδευόταν από τους μπράβους τους, φορτωμένους με κάθε λογής όπλα, όχι όμως πυροβόλα, με τα σπαθιά γυμνά ολόγυρα στον αφέντη τους, κι αν περνούσε δίπλα τους κανείς πηγαίνοντας στις δουλειές του, κοίταζαν μήπως ανήκε σε φατρία εχθρική προς τον αφέντη τους, ώστε να τον κάνουν κομματάκια, πράγμα που γινόταν καμιά φορά προς μεγάλο τρόμο των καημένων των μουσικών. Αυτοί έπαιζαν χωρίς αμοιβή, εκτός από τον καιρό των Χριστουγέννων, του Πάσχα και του τρύγου, που τους έστελναν πεσκέσι αρνιά, κατσικάκια και άλλα φαγώσιμα, ακόμα και κυνήγι, και στον τρύγο από ένα βαρελάκι κρασί καθαρό τριάντα και παραπάνω μίστατα στον καθένα. Καμιά φορά ακολουθούσαν ανεπίσημα αυτή την ορχήστρα οι Εκπρόσωποι, ακόμα και ο Γενικός Προβλεπτής, και τριγύριζαν την πόλη μαζί με τους μουσικούς βάζοντάς τους να τραγουδούν σερενάτες, όπως λέμε σ’ αυτά εδώ τα μέρη, κάτω από τα παράθυρα ανδρών και γυναικών συγγενών και φίλων τους, αλλά χωρίς πληρωμή, εκτός κάπου-κάπου από κανένα δροσερό κέρασμα, φρούτο ή άλλο, και ποτά εκείνου του τόπου. Τότε πλήθος κόσμου γύριζε την πόλη με τους μουσικούς και τα παιχνίδια, καθώς ακόμα και οι φτωχοί κάτοικοι έπαιρναν κάποια ευχαρίστηση, τουλάχιστον όταν περνούσε από το σπίτι τους μια μπάντα, μ’ όλο της το σαματά και τη δυνατή μουσική, και γιατί μερικοί απ’ αυτούς έβγαιναν από το σπίτι τους κι έπαιρναν τους δρόμους μαζί τους για διασκέδασή τους. Καμιά φορά βουτούσαν και κανένα μανδύα, καπέλο, κράνος, ασπίδα ή άλλο, όταν οι μπράβοι των ευγενών έστηναν καβγά με κάποιον για ψύλλου πήδημα κι έπιαναν τα όπλα, ή κουβαλούσαν κάποιον πληγωμένο ή νεκρό, γιατί τέτοιες ώρες δεν βρισκόταν εύκολα αχθοφόροι.(...)

Οι χωρικοί γύριζαν ντυμένοι πάντα χωριάτικα, με ρούχα από τραχύ ύφασμα, με ζιπόνι και κιλότες ή με το γαμπά, στιβάνια με μονή σόλα, συνήθως χωρίς κάλτσες, σόλες από γουρουνόδερμα ακατέργαστο, που το έφερναν από την Κωνσταντινούπολη πριν από τον πόλεμο με εμπορικά πλοία. Φορούσαν στο κεφάλι μαύρες μπερέτες δαλματικές, ποτέ καπέλα, εκτός κι αν ήταν κάποιος από κείνους που λένε _’κοδεσπότες, _ήταν δηλαδή από τους πλούσιους προεστούς του χωριού, που ήταν λίγοι, ενώ κάποιοι ευκατάστατοι χωρικοί που ζούσαν πολύ άνετα με τα προϊόντα που είχαν στο σπίτι τους κυκλοφορούσαν παρ’ όλα αυτά με αγροτικά ρούχα και μπερέτα.

Όταν ερχόταν από τα χωριά τους στην πόλη, οι χωρικοί είχαν στο χέρι ένα κοντό ραβδί, που τους έφτανε ώς τη μέση ή λίγο πιο πάνω, κι ένα δισάκι, που κρεμόταν στην πλάτη τους μ’ ένα τραχύ κορδόνι, περασμένο στους ώμους, και σ’ αυτό το δισάκι είχαν το κρίθινο ψωμί που έτρωγαν συνήθως, τυρί, μυζήθρα ή κάτι τέτοιο για προσφάι κι ένα φλασκάκι κρασί, γιατί δεν συνήθιζαν να πηγαίνουν στα κρασοπουλειά για να πιουν, καθώς ήταν καλοποτισμένοι από το κρασί που όλοι σχεδόν είχαν άφθονο στο σπίτι, και μάλιστα καθαρό. Τον καιρό του τρύγου το φύλαζαν σε πήλινα πιθάρια αλειμμένα εσωτερικά με ρητίνη, χωρητικότητας το καθένα είκοσι τεσσάρων ή παραπάνω μίστατων, καλυμμένα μ’ ένα στρογγυλό σκέπασμα από το ίδιο υλικό με το πιθάρι, μ’ ένα άνοιγμα στη μέση παρόμοιο με του βαρελιού, με την τάπα του να εφαρμόζει καλά και με το καπάκι σφραγισμένο γύρω-γύρω με πηλό, για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος να το σκάσει το κρασί. Κι όταν ήθελαν να πάρουν απ’ αυτό το κρασί για να πιουν, είχαν ένα μικρό κανάτι, πήλινο κι αυτό, που χωρούσε όσο κι ένα μπουκάλι, με λαβή και μ’ ένα άλλο τέχνασμα, ένα κούφιο καλάμι που το στερέωναν και το έβαζαν μέσα στο πιθάρι από την τάπα και τραβούσαν κρασί ώσπου να γεμίσει το κανάτι, κι έτσι έκαναν κάθε φορά που ήθελαν να πάρουν απ’ αυτό ή όποιο άλλο πιθάρι διάλεγαν. Γιατί οι περισσότεροι χωρικοί είχαν δικό τους κρασί από τα αμπέλια τους και ήταν λίγοι εκείνοι που δεν είχαν στη διάθεση τους είκοσι και παραπάνω τέτοια πιθάρια φυλαγμένα σε μια άκρη της κάμαρας (καθώς ζούσαν συνήθως στο ισόγειο, όχι στο ανώγειο), κρασί καθαρό, ποτέ νερωμένο, που ήταν σαν απόσταγμα.

Αυτοί οι χωρικοί, φτάνοντας στο σπίτι του αφέντη τους, άφηναν συνήθως στην αυλή τα δισάκια τους, κρεμασμένα στο ραβδί που είχαν μαζί τους, κι από πάνω τις πιο πολλές φορές τη μπερέτα τους, ανέβαιναν μετά τη σκάλα και πήγαιναν να δώσουν τα σέβη τους στον αφέντη ή την αφέντρα, δείχνοντας μεγάλη υποταγή, με το κεφάλι χαμηλωμένο, σκυφτοί, σα να ήταν έτσι από φυσικού τους, και με τον ίδιο τρόπο αποσυρόταν φεύγοντας. Μεγάλη ήταν η δουλοπρέπεια του χωρικού στο Χάνδακα και σ’ ολόκληρο το Βασίλειο προς κάθε κοινωνικής θέσης άνθρωπο που είχε περιουσία και ανέσεις. Εκείνοι ήταν υποταγμένοι σχεδόν σα σκλάβοι, τρώγοντας συχνά ξύλο από τους Ευγενείς της Αποικίας για το παραμικρό, ιδίως από τον Τζουάνε Μπον, τον επονομαζόμενο _Καζάνι, _που ήταν ένας απ’ αυτούς. Καθώς το χωριό του, που λεγόταν Σγουροκεφάλι, ήταν κοντά στο δικό μου, τους Αστρακούς, συχνά άκουγα και έβλεπα με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια πόσο κακά μεταχειριζόταν τους χωρικούς του, με βαρβαρότητα, πάντα με το ραβδί, βάζοντας τους μπράβους του και ανθρώπους του σπιτιού του, αλλά ακόμα και μόνος του, με το μπαστούνι από ινδικό καλάμι που είχε πάντα στο χέρι για να στηρίζεται στο βάδισμα, γιατί υπέφερε από ποδάγρα και ήταν κακής υγείας, σε προχωρημένη ηλικία εκείνο τον καιρό, εξηντάριζε. Πέθανε στην πολιορκία, όταν ισοπεδώθηκε από την τουρκική πυροβολαρχία το σπίτι του, που βρισκόταν προς τη Σαμπιονέρα, εκεί κοντά.

Ήταν κι άλλοι τέτοιοι από τη σειρά του, μα δεν πιστεύω από τη φύση τους τόσο σκληροί προς τους χωρικούς τους· ο Θεός να τον συγχωρέσει.

Οι χωρικοί στο Βασίλειο, όταν είχαν καλούς αφέντες που ζούσαν χριστιανικά, είχαν καλή ζωή, πάντα με αφθονία τροφίμων, είχαν απ’ όλα, πολύ περισσότερα από αυτούς σε τούτη εδώ τη χώρα, με εξαίρεση τα ρούχα τους, που ήταν χοντροκομμένα. Έτσι και οι γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τους τα είχαν όλα, καθώς τον καιρό της συγκομιδής προμήθευαν το σπίτι τους με ό,τι χρειαζόταν για ένα χρόνο, κριθάρι πρώτα-πρώτα, που ήταν το ψωμί τους, όσπρια κάθε λογής, όπως λευκά μπιζέλια, δηλαδή ρεβίθια, που εδώ είναι ακριβά, φακές, στρογγυλά μπιζέλια, μαναρόλια και πάνω απ’ όλα χοντρές φάβες, που ήταν η πολέντα τους (γιατί στην Κρήτη δεν έσπερναν ψιλές φάβες) (...) κι αυτή τη φάβα τη μαγείρευαν κάθε πρωί το χειμώνα, θα ’λεγε κανείς πιο πολύ με λάδι παρά με νερό, ώσπου να λιώσει στο τσουκάλι, και την έτρωγαν με κρίθινο ψωμί μαζί με κρεμμύδια ή μαύρες ελιές, που είχαν κι απ’ αυτές προμήθειες για όλο το χρόνο, γιατί τις έτρωγαν κανονικά με όλα τα όσπρια. Μετά, τις μέρες που έτρωγαν κρέας, δεν τους έλειπε ποτέ από το σπίτι, καθώς το αγόραζαν φτηνά όσοι δεν είχαν δικά τους ζώα.

Οι γυναίκες τους κυκλοφορούσαν κι εκείνες ντυμένες χωριάτικα όπως οι άντρες, πάντα με φορέματα από τραχύ χωριάτικο πανί, εκτός από μερικές πολύ ευκατάστατες κι από κάποιο χωριό σε μικρή απόσταση από την πόλη, που συνήθως φορούσαν κάπως περιποιημένα παπούτσια και κάλτσες. Οι υπόλοιπες ντυνόταν απλά, χωρίς βραχιόλια, σκουλαρίκια ή δαχτυλίδια, πέρα από κάτι ασημένια με πέτρες λες και ήταν από σπασμένο ποτήρι. Όλες τους ζούσαν τίμια, εκτός κι αν τις βίαζαν οι αφέντες των χωριών. Και δεν έβλεπες ποτέ κοπελιές ή παντρεμένες να βάζουν λουλούδια στο κεφάλι ή στον κόρφο, όπως συνηθίζουν εδώ οι χωρικές κι οι χωρικοί, ούτε μεταξωτές κορδέλες στα μαλλιά, εκτός από εκείνες που ζούσαν σε χωριά κοντά στην πόλη· κι έτσι εμφανιζόταν στα γλέντια των γάμων και στις γιορτές ή τα πανηγύρια που λεγόταν _αγιομνήσια, _όπου έστηναν χορούς με τον ήχο της γκάιντας ή τσαμπούνας, που την έλεγαν _ασκομαντούρα, _και με το θιαμπόλι που έπαιζαν οι ίδιοι οι χωρικοί, χωρίς ποτέ να ζητούν αμοιβή.

Αυτοί οι χωρικοί μεγάλωναν τα παιδιά τους χωρίς να μαθαίνουν γράμματα, εκτός από κανένα που ήθελε να γίνει της εκκλησίας, παπάς ή καλόγερος, οπότε αρκούσε να μάθει να διαβάζει και να γράφει χωριάτικα, χωρίς να μπει στον κόπο να σπουδάσει τις επιστήμες. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν ήξεραν να πουν μια προσευχή, ούτε το Πάτερ ημών, παρά μόνο _Κύριε __ελέησον, _που ακουγόταν συχνά να βγαίνει από το στόμα τους, ιδίως την ώρα που ήταν στην εκκλησία, αφού δεν ήξεραν να πουν τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε, Εαρίωνα. Εξαιρετικά παραστατικές οι περιγραφές. Μια απορία που παραμένει είναι η γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου, παρά τη διευκρίνιση του Μαρίνου. Ή μάλλον εξαιτίας αυτής: εμένα (του άσχετου) αυτά δεν φαίνονται βενετσιάνικα, μάλλον φέρνουν σε σύγχρονα ιταλικά, άρα (υποθέτω θρασύτατα) σε φλωρεντίνικα της εποχής εκείνης. Υπάρχει κάποια διευκρίνιση για τη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί ο συγγραφέας;

Κατά τα άλλα σημειώνω ότι, μετά από πάμπολλα χρόνια βενετσιάνικης κυριαρχίας, οι βενετσιάνοι ευγενείς φαίνεται να μην είναι χωρισμένοι με στεγανά από τους κρητικούς αλλά σαφώς διακριτοί ακόμα. Επίσης, η γενική εικόνα που δίνεται είναι των absentee landowners, που επιθεωρούν αρχοντικά τις κτήσεις τους αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι βιοτικά και πολιτισμικά ενσωματωμένοι στον αστικό ιστό. Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Earion (Mar 20, 2014)

Για τις απορίες σου, Θέμη, σχετικά με τη γλώσσα του Τζουάνε Παπαδόπουλου, αντιγράφω τις σχετικές παραγράφους του επιμελητή της έκδοσης Alfred Vincent:
* 
Η γλώσσα του Τζουάνε*
​ 
Ο Τζουάνες μάς λέει στην αρχή του κειμένου του ότι γράφει «με άξεστη (_rozza_) πένα». Τί ακριβώς εννοεί μ’ αυτό; Αναφέρεται στο γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα του διαφέρει αρκετά από τα «επίσημα» ή μάλλον τα λόγια ιταλικά, δηλαδή τα τοσκάνικα, που χρησιμοποιούνταν στη λογοτεχνία και σε ιστορικά και άλλα επιστημονικά συγγράμματα; Μήπως αναφέρεται πιο πολύ στο κουβεντιαστό ύφος του, με τις μακροσκελείς προτάσεις και τη συχνά χαλαρή σύνταξη; Ή μήπως αναφέρεται στην έλλειψη ενός συστηματικού σχεδίου, στην τάση του να πηδάει από θέμα σε θέμα, στον «αυθόρμητο» χαρακτήρα του έργου του, στον οποίο έγκειται, για μας τουλάχιστον, σημαντικό μέρος της γοητείας του; Ή μήπως αναφέρεται σ’ ένα συνδυασμό και των τριών αυτών χαρακτηριστικών; Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στις αρχές του 16ου αιώνα ο επίσημος χρονικογράφος της Γαληνότατης, ο Μαρίνος Sanudo, χρησιμοποίησε το ίδιο επίθετο, _rozzo_, για να χαρακτηρίσει το δικό του γράψιμο.

Η γλώσσα του Τζουάνε είναι ένα περίεργο μείγμα: βασικά είναι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούνταν από δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, εμπόρους, νοταρίους και όσους άλλους κατοίκους της Κρήτης χρησιμοποιούσαν τα ιταλικά στην καθημερινή επικοινωνία, χωρίς λογοτεχνικές αξιώσεις. Παρουσιάζει πολλές αποκλίσεις στο τυπικό, στη σύνταξη και στο λεξιλόγιο από τα «λόγια» τοσκάνικα που είχαν θεσμοθετηθεί από τον Πιέτρο Μπέμπο, μεταξύ άλλων, στις αρχές του 16ου αιώνα. Οι αποκλίσεις οφείλονται στην επίδραση της λαϊκής βενετικής διαλέκτου. Σε σύγκριση όμως με τους Βενετσιάνους συγγραφείς του 16ου αιώνα, όπως ο χρονικογράφος Sanudo, στον Παπαδόπουλο η επίδραση της τοσκάνικης γλώσσας είναι πολύ πιο έντονη. Πάντως για τον μελετητή και τον μεταφραστή ο εντοπισμός της ακριβούς σημασίας πολλών εκφράσεων του Τζουάνε υπήρξε ένα από τα πρώτα προβλήματα που έπρεπε να αντιμετωπιστούν.

Διάσπαρτες στο κείμενο είναι και αρκετές ελληνικές λέξεις και φράσεις, γραμμένες στο λατινικό αλφάβητο. Το ορθογραφικό σύστημα που ακολουθεί είναι το ίδιο που χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλά άλλα χειρόγραφα και έγγραφα κρητικής προέλευσης που συντάχθηκαν από Κρητικούς επί Βενετοκρατίας. Προτιμούνταν φυσικά από ανθρώπους που μιλούσαν συνήθως ως μητρική γλώσσα τα ελληνικά, αλλά είχαν (κυρίως) ιταλική μόρφωση και, έστω κι αν ήξεραν να διαβάζουν κείμενα στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο, στο γράψιμο έβρισκαν πιο οικείο το ιταλικό. (...) Το ελληνικό αυτό στοιχείο στη μεικτή ιδιόλεκτο του Τζουάνε αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό μέρος του ιδιαίτερου τόνου της φωνής του και αναπόσπαστο μέρος των γλυκόπικρων αναμνήσεων που κουβαλούσε μαζί του ως πρόσφυγας από την αγαπημένη πατρίδα.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το χαρακτήρα της ιδιοκτησίας, νομίζω πως θα ήταν πολύ γενικευτικό κι εντέλει απλουστευτικό να χαρακτηριστούν όλοι οι γαιοκτήμονες των ανώτερων κοινωνικά στρωμάτων absentee lords. Οι ευγενείς φεουδάρχες διέμεναν μεν στα τέσσερα αστικά κέντρα του νησιού αλλά είχαν και τις κατοικίες τους στην ύπαιθρο, είχαν τις βίλες τους στα κτήματά τους, τα οποία επισκέπτονταν. Μάλιστα συνηθιζόταν με την είσοδο του καλοκαιριού όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας να αναχωρούν από την πόλη για να αποφύγουν τις ζέστες, και να ταξιδεύουν με πομπή για τα χωριά, όπως δηλαδή περιγράφει το απόσπασμα που έβαλα πιο πάνω, και όπως γινόταν από τους αστούς σε πολλά επαρχιακά μέρη της Ελλάδας μέχρι το τέλος του Μεσοπολέμου. Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλει ο Τζουάνες όταν λέει ότι δεν τους ένοιαζαν τα χωριά τους και ότι κάθονταν και περίμεναν τα πεσκέσια από τους ενοικιαστές τους. Κάτι τέτοιο θα το περίμενα από τους χαμηλότερους κοινωνικά, τους μικρούς ευγενείς-μικρογαιοκτήμονες, όπως η οικογένεια του Τζουάνε, που ανέβηκε την κοινωνική κλίμακα, και η γαιοκτησία της ήταν περιορισμένη. Σε κάποιο σημείο λέει ο Τζουάνες ότι ο πατέρας του ήθελε να τον κρατάει στην πόλη για να προετοιμάζεται για καριέρα γραφειοκράτη, ενώ ο ίδιος, ανήσυχο παλικαράκι, έτρεχε κάθε τόσο στα χωριά και στα κτήματα για να μάθει πώς κυβερνιέται μια κτηματική περιουσία
(... και για να χαρεί το κυνήγι).


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να διαβάσω το δεύτερο κομμάτι ( :-( ) αλλά πήρε το μάτι μου τη ρομπόλα («πράγμα που σε παρακινούσε συχνά να πιεις από κείνη τη ρομπόλα με το χρώμα του χρυσού δουκάτου», «αλλά καθαρό, σκέτο κρασί, ρομπόλα ή μοσχάτο») και παραξενεύτηκα. Τι γύρευε η ρομπόλα στην Κρήτη; Τι είχε στο πρωτότυπο; 

Robbola είχε («senon puro, scheto, di robbola o moscato»). Το βιβλίο (που έχει λάθος τονισμό στον τίτλο στην biblionet — μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος εκεί που δεν απεργεί, να το διορθώσει; ) τιτλοφορείται _L'occio_ στο πρωτότυπο, που έχει κυκλοφορήσει από το Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Βυζαντινών και Μεταβυζαντινών Σπουδών Βενετίας (λεπτομέρειες εδώ). Για κλεφτές ματιές στο ιταλοαγγλικό βιβλίο, πάμε εδώ. Εκεί αναζήτησα τη ρομπόλα και βρήκα αυτή τη μερική εξήγηση στο μυστήριο, γραμμένη από κάποιον σχολιαστή στα αγγλικά:

The next most frequently occurring name, _rob(b)ola_, appears in the text 7 times in the plural and only 4 in the singular. Vines under this name are not now cultivated in Crete, as far as I have been able to ascertain. In _The Greek Vitis database_ the variety is recorded mainly for the Ionian islands, and is particularly associated with Kefaloniá. It is marketed in that island, under the _appellation d'origine controllée_ Robola of Cephalonia.

Λίγα ακόμα στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robola


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2014)

Ο επιμελητής της έκδοσης Alfred Vincent λέει σε σχόλιό του:_

ρομπόλα_. Το λευκό αυτό κρασί και η αντίστοιχη ποικιλία αμπέλου συνδέονται σήμερα κυρίως με το νησί της Κεφαλονιάς. Πάντως αναφέρεται και σ' ένα κρητικό έγγραφο του 1605 που δημοσιεύτηκε από τον Κ. Τσικνάκη στο: _I miglior vino del mondo: το κρητικό κρασί στις αρχειακές πηγές της Βενετοκρατίας _(Γάζι: Δήμος Γαζίου, 2005).

Κι επειδή πέρασε ένα διάστημα χωρίς να παρεμβληθούν εικόνες σε αυτό το νήμα, σπεύδω να διορθώσω. 





Χάρτης της πόλης του Χάνδακα με τις οχυρώσεις της, H. R. Werdmüller, 1666-68.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2014)

Έγχρωμες καλλιτεχνικές αναπαραστάσεις του Christopher Rothero από το βιβλίο του David Nicolle, _Η Βενετική Αυτοκρατορία_, _1200-1670_ (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Αψίδα, 1996), ένα βιβλίο που δεν πούλησε και που δεν πρόκειται να επανεκδοθεί (σπουδαίοι λόγοι και οι δύο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, για να αναδειχτούν οι εικόνες).

*Εικ. 1: Ο πρώιμος 16ος αιώνας
*







*Εικ. 2. Δολοφονική απόπειρα στη Βενετία, περί το 1600*







*Εικ. 3. Ο θάνατος του Θωμά Μοροζίνη, 1647.*


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> Κι αν μας κεράσεις δα εσύ που λαχταρούμε κι άλλο
> ύστερα πρέπει να σκεφτώ ρεγάλο πιο μεγάλο
> ώφου ώφου
> 
> ...



Φωτογράφοι στο Ηράκλειο των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα - Μάριος Ψαλιδάκης






Το βίντεο αυτό παρουσιάστηκε στην ΕΦΕ Κρήτης στις 19-3-2014 και περιλαμβάνει τις γνωστότερες φωτογραφίες τριών σπουδαίων φωτογράφων των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα. Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του Behaeddin και του Gerola είναι από το Ηράκλειο. Για τις ανάγκες της παρουσίασης του Boissonnas στην Φωτογραφική Εταιρεία Κρήτης αναγκαστικά προστέθηκαν και φωτογραφίες του από την υπόλοιπη Κρήτη, μιας και ο αριθμός αυτών του Ηρακλείου είναι μικρός (3 ή 4) και δεν μπορούσε να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικός της προσφοράς του μεγάλου αυτού φιλέλληνα.


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2014)

Συμπληρωματικά για την καθημερινή ζωή των Κρητικών επί Βενετοκρατίας, επισυνάπτω εδώ ένα άρθρο της Αικατερίνης Μυλοποταμιτάκη, «Η ενδυμασία των Κρητικών στην περίοδο της Βενετοκρατίας (1211-1669)», από το περιοδικό _Αρχαιολογία και τέχνες_, τεύχ. 84 (Ιούλ.-Σεπτ. 2002), με πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία και αρκετές φωτογραφίες, που συμπληρώνουν εκείνη του #5.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2014)

*Ο κρητικός πάπας Αλέξανδρος*

Τις προάλλες άκουσα τον *Δημήτρη Καμπουράκη* («Δ.Κ.») να αφηγείται στην εκπομπή του Βήμα FM «Μια σταγόνα ιστορία», με τον συναρπαστικό τρόπο του, τη μυθιστορηματική ιστορία ενός φτωχόπαιδου από τη Σητεία που έφτασε, την εποχή της Βενετοκρατίας, να γίνει σπουδαίος θεολόγος της Καθολικής εκκλησίας και, μάλιστα, να εκλεγεί πάπας με το όνομα Αλέξανδρος Ε’ από μια μεγάλη σύνοδο της Δυτικής εκκλησίας που είχε σκοπό να κλείσει την ιστορία με τους αντιμαχόμενους πάπες στη Ρώμη και στην Αβινιόν, οι οποίοι παραιτήθηκαν, και να επανενώσει τον καθολικισμό. Ο Δ.Κ. έκλεισε την αφήγηση λέγοντας ότι δυστυχώς ο Αλέξανδρος Ε’ πέθανε μετά από έναν χρόνο και δεν μπόρεσε να προσφέρει όσα θα μπορούσε, ίσως και μια καλύτερη επικοινωνία με το Βυζάντιο και γιατί όχι, μια άλλη ιστορική εξέλιξη. Μπορείτε να ακούσετε την εκπομπή ονλάιν (αρχείο mp3).






Ομολογώ ότι έμεινα άφωνος. Δεν είχα ιδέα. Δεν είχα ξανακούσει τίποτε σχετικό. Επομένως, έσπευσα στη Wikipedia για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Και εκεί άρχισαν τα όργανα...

Υπήρχαν πολλά στοιχεία που συμφωνούν με την αφήγηση του ΔΚ, αλλά και κάποια που δεν ταίριαζαν. Ναι· ο Πέτρος Φίλαργος ή Φιλάργης καταγόταν από την Κρήτη και αναφερόταν συνήθως ως Πιέτρο ντι Κάντια. Ναι, η θητεία του διήρκεσε μόνο έντεκα μήνες και μάλιστα, λέγεται ότι δολοφονήθηκε από τον διάδοχό του. Ναι, εκλέχτηκε από τη Σύνοδο της Πίζας το 1409, αλλά δεν ήταν όμως γενικής αποδοχής, καθώς οι άλλοι δύο πάπες, της Ρώμης και της Αβινιόν δεν τον αναγνώρισαν. Στην ουσία, αποτέλεσε μαζί με τον διάδοχό του μια τρίτη σειρά, δύο παπών, της Πίζας, που θεωρήθηκαν αντίπαπες από τη Σύνοδο της Κωνσταντίας το 1418. Από την άλλη, ο επόμενος πάπας που πήρε το όνομα Αλέξανδρος, ο Ροδρίγο Βοργίας, αριθμήθηκε ως Αλέξανδρος Στ'.

Όταν έχεις δύο διαφορετικές αφηγήσεις, ψάχνεις και για άλλα στοιχεία. Η *Θρησκευτική και ηθική εγκυκλοπαίδεια*, Αθήνα 1963 (τ. 2, σελ. 127) αφηγείται, πάνω κάτω, ό,τι και η Wikipedia. Ορίστε και το σχετικό λήμμα:






Ως πάπα δεν τον αναφέρει ούτε η Καθολική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια (εδώ το *σχετικό λήμμα*), που περιγράφει όμως τις ελπίδες που δημιούργησε η εκλογή του και την απογοήτευση από τη σύντομη θητεία του. Επιπλέον, εδώ συναντάμε μια τρίτη εκδοχή: 

Whether or not Alexander was a true pope is a question which canonists and historians of the Schism still discuss. The Church has not pronounced a definite opinion nor is it at all likely that she will. The Roman "Gerarchia Cattolica", not an authoritative work, which prior to 1906 contained a chronological list of the popes, designated Alexander V as the 211th pope, succeeding Gregory XII, resigned.

Ωραίο, έτσι; Τουλάχιστον ήταν Έλληνας από την Κρήτη, ο πρώτος ελληνικής καταγωγής πάπας από τα χρόνια του Μεσαίωνα. Σε αυτό συμφωνούν όλοι. Όλοι;

Όχι ακριβώς. Σε *αυτήν εδώ* τη διαδικτυακή έκδοση της Καθολικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας, περιλαμβάνεται το εξής σημείωμα του εκδότη:

_Editor's Note:_ A New Advent reader offers this information on Pope Alexander V: "Pope Alexander V was not born in the Island of Crete, which at that time bore the Venetian name of "Candia." He was born in the hamlet of *Candia in Lomellina*, south of Novara, which exists today in the Italian region of Piedmont, but at that time part of the Duchy of Milan. He was a Crusinallo from the Counts Crusinallo. Crusinallo is today a suburb of Omegna on the northern shore of Lake Orta, which is north of Novara. In the enclosed convent on the Island of S. Giulio, on Lake Orta, there is a fresco depicting Pope Alexander V enthroned, accompanied by the coat of arms of the Crusinallos and encircled by a Latin inscription which describes him as Pope Alexander V of the Crusinallo family."

Όπως θα διαπιστώσει εύκολα ο φιλομαθής και περίεργος αναγνώστης με ένα μόνο κλικ, το βικιπαιδικό λήμμα αναφέρει στα ένδοξα τέκνα της σημερινής κοινότητας τον αντίπαπα Αλέξανδρο Ε’...

Οπότε; Οπότε τίποτε. :) Δεν θα περιμένατε βέβαια να στείλει η Λεξιλογία ερευνητή στο περίκλειστο μοναστήρι στη λίμνη Όρτα, για να ελέγξει με τα μάτια του τον πιο πάνω ισχυρισμό. Προσωπικά, θα αρκεστώ στην ιστορία του φτωχόπαιδου από την ενετοκρατούμενη Κρήτη κι ας λέει το ξυράφι του Όκαμ ότι πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να κατάγεται ένας σπουδαίος θεολόγος που έγινε και πάπας ή αντίπαπας από ένα χωριό 50 χιλιόμετρα έξω από την Παβία, στην καρδία της Λομβαρδίας. Από την άλλη, πάλι...

_Ευχαριστώ τους συλλεξιλόγους *Bernardina*, *nickel *και *Rogerios *για τη βοήθειά τους σε αυτή τη μικρή έρευνα._


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2014)

Το πόσο μ' αρέσουν αυτές οι ερευνίτσες, δε λέγεται! :)


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2014)

Ώστε είναι αμφίβολο αν έχουμε πάπα Κρητικό; Δε μας πειράζει. Έχει τόσα άλλα καμάρια να επιδείξει η βενετοκρατούμενη Κρήτη. Αφήνω έξω τον Πέδρο ντε Κάντια (περ. 1485-1542), γιατί είναι τέκνο του πολέμου, και μνημονεύω μόνο τον Φραγκίσκο Λεονταρίτη (1518;-1572;), τέκνο της ειρήνης και των τεχνών, μουσικοσυνθέτη της Αναγέννησης και οργανίστα στον Άγιο Τίτο του Κάστρου.






Το μουσικό σύνολο Αυλός τραγουδά τη σύνθεση του Φραγκίσκου Lεονταρίτη _Così va chi ha ventura_.

Ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτορα.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Πολύ ωραία! :up:

Αντικερνώ με μαντινάδες από κείνα τα μέρη:

Κέρνα και πίνε, σύμπαινε
ν’ ανάψει χοροστάσι
πορτέλα ορθάνοιχτη η καρδιά
ώσπου να κάνει στάση

Ως κάνει η κόρδα καμπανούς
και το δοξάρι σάλτο
θέλει όξω νου η ζήση μας
ώσπου να σβήσει τ’ άστρο



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Δεν θα περιμένατε βέβαια να στείλει η Λεξιλογία ερευνητή στο περίκλειστο μοναστήρι στη λίμνη Όρτα, για να ελέγξει με τα μάτια του τον πιο πάνω ισχυρισμό. ...



Γιατί; Το χρήμα για τα έξοδα μάς λείπεται;  Εθελοντίζομαι.

Αν και πιο πολύ μου βολεί να ερευνήσω στις Καρές (στη μεραμπελιώτικη Νεάπολη, να φάω και καρύδια φρέσκα που τα ορέχτηκα) και στα πέριξ, στα λημέρια μου.


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2014)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι: το χωριό Καραί Μιραμπέλου* και το όνομα Πέτρος Φίλαργος πώς προέκυψαν; Μήπως η μούφα αφορά, αυτή τη φορά, την πιεμοντέζικη υπερηφάνεια;

*Αν κρίνω από εδώ [...παρτινέντζια του Καινούργιου χωριού των Καρών (Νεάπολη)] μοιάζει να είναι η Νεάπολη (πρώην Καινούργιο).


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Μαρίνο, τη Νεάπολη σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για τις Καρές:

Κατά την Βενετοκρατία, στη θέση της σημερινής πόλης, ήταν ένα μικρό χωριό που λεγόταν Καρές. Το χωριό αυτό καταστράφηκε από τους Βενετούς και ξαναχτίστηκε από την αρχή. Γι' αυτό κατά την τουρκοκρατία ήταν γνωστό με το όνομα Καινούριο Χωριό. Το Καινούριο Χωριό γρήγορα εξελίσσεται σε πόλη και ονομάζεται Νεάπολις. Ο τούρκος διοικητής του Λασιθίου πασάς Κωστής Αδοσίδης, άνθρωπος τολμηρός και καινοτόμος, έκανε το μικρό χωριό σπουδαία πόλη: εγκατέστησε εκεί την έδρα της διοίκησης και προχώρησε σε αξιόλογα έργα που διαμόρφωσαν το σύγχρονο πρόσωπο της Νεάπολης.

Μέχρι το 1904 η Νεάπολη δέσποζε σαν πρωτεύουσα του νομού Λασιθίου, οπότε η πρωτεύουσα μεταφέρθηκε στον Αγιο Νικόλαο. 
Η Νεάπολη είναι γνωστή από τις αρχές του 14ου αιώνα, με τα ονόματα Καρές, Καινούργιο Χωριό, Νεοχώρι, Νεάπολη, συνδέθηκε με την ίδρυση του νομού Λασιθίου. Από τότε η εξέλιξη της είναι ταχύτατη, αναμορφώνεται ριζικά με την τοποθέτηση στη θέση του Τούρκου Διοικητή (Νομάρχη θα λέγαμε σήμερα) του Χριστιανού υπαλλήλου της Υψηλής Πύλης Κώστα Αδοσίδη Πασά.
Το πρώτο Διοικητήριο (σημερινό Πρωτοδικείο), το Νοσοκομείο (μέχρι πρόσφατα Γυμνάσιο), η μεταφορά της Μητρόπολης Πέτρας από τη Μονή του Αρετίου στη Νεάπολη, οι ρυμοτομίες, που επέβαλε με το κύρος του ο Τούρκος Πασάς, αποδεικνύονται ευεργετικά καθώς το χωριό μοιάζει περισσότερο με κωμόπολη.
[...]
www.aghiosnikolaos.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=75&lang=el


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2014)

Εκτός από την επίσκεψη στο περίκλειστο μοναστήρι, υπάρχει ίσως άλλο ένα στοιχείο που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει την έρευνα, αλλά ομολογώ ότι άκρη δεν έβγαλα. Στη γαλλική (και τη γερμανική βικιπαίδεια) παρουσιάζεται το εξής ανασχεδιασμένο οικόσημο του Αλέξανδρου Ε:






το οποίο περιγράφεται εδώ (αρ. 49), από τον σχεδιαστή του, ως οικόσημο του Έλληνα Πέτρου Φιλάργη. Αν βρίσκαμε το οικόσημα της οικογένειας Crusinallo που αναφέρεται από τον αναγνώστη που ρίχνει την ιδέα για πιεμοντέζικη προέλευση, ίσως βγάζαμε κάποια συμπεράσματα...


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2014)

Η πρωιμότερη μελέτη για τον πάπα Αλέξανδρο Ε΄ στα ελληνικά γράφτηκε από τον Μάρκο Ρενιέρη, λόγιο του 19ου αιώνα. Ο τίτλος του είναι _Ιστορικαί μελέται: Ο Έλλην πάπας Αλέξανδρος ο Ε΄ - Το Βυζάντιον και η εν Βασιλεία Σύνοδος_ (Αθήνα, 1881). (Υπάρχει στην Ανέμη). Στο οπισθόφυλλο της σελίδας τίτλου ο συγγραφέας προτάσσει δύο αποσπάσματα λογίων συγχρόνων του Αλέξανδρου:

Nous avons de présent Pape un et certain Pape qui est docteur excellent en théologie: *il est Grec de nacion*.
Jean de Gerson (1363-1429)

Cunctarum fere nationum consensu in Concilio Alexander *natione Graecus* ad Pontificatum adsumptus.
Leonardus Aretinus (1369-1444), περισσότερο γνωστός ως Λεονάρντο Μπρούνι, γραμματέας του Αλέξανδρου Ε΄.

Ειδικότερα, ο Ρενιέρης στο σώμα του κειμένου μεταφράζει και σχολιάζει την πανηγυρική ομιλία του θεολόγου Jean de Gerson επί τη αναρρήσει του νέου πάπα, προσωπικού του φίλου. Στη σ. 70 διαβάζουμε:






και στα γαλλικά:






Το επιτύμβιο μνημείο (μαυσωλείο) του Αλέξανδρου Ε΄ στη βασιλική του Αγίου Φραγκίσκου στη Μπολόνια, όπου πέθανε:






Έργο του Νικολό Αρετίνο, ανεγέρθηκε σε δύο φάσεις, αναστηλώθηκε το 1588, διασκορπίστηκε το 1807, και ανακατασκευάστηκε πάλι το 1887 (κατά το _Dizionario Biografico degli Italiani_, τόμ. 2ος [1960]) ή το 1893 (κατά την ιταλική Βικιπαίδεια). Στην πρώτη του μορφή έφερε επιγραφή:

SUMMUS PASTORUM ALEXANDER QUINTUS ET OMNIS
SCRIPTURAE LUMEN SANCTISSIMUS ORDO MINORUM
QUEM DEDIT, ET PROPRIO CRETENSIS NOMINE PETRUS.
MIGRAVIT ANNO 1410

Ο Ρενιέρης, σ. 104, παραθέτει από έναν οδηγό της Μπολόνιας: _Eletta dei monumenti piu illustri e classici sepolcrali ed onorari di Bologna e suoi dintorni_ (...), Μπολόνια: Zannoli-Marsigli, τόμος 2 (1840).

Σε μετάφραση:
_ Ο ύπατος των ποιμένων Αλέξανδρος ο Πέμπτος, και φως πάσης γραφής, τον οποίον έδωσε [στον κόσμο] το αγιότατο τάγμα των Μινοριτών, και φέρων το όνομα Πέτρος ο Κρητικός, μετέστη το έτος 1410._


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2014)

Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι τα περί πεδεμόντιας προέλευσης μοιάζουν μούφες και τα περί ελληνικής ισχυρότατα, αφού υπάρχει και τεκμηρίωση από συγχρόνους του;


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2014)

Εμ βέβαια. Κρήτες αεί ψεύσται, βέβαια, αλλά και για τους Πιεμοντέζους και τη δική τους μανία για ψευτιά υπάρχει κοτζάμ μυθιστόρημα (_Μπαουντολίνο_).


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Εμ βέβαια. Κρήτες αεί ψεύσται, βέβαια...



Να το πω κι εγώ, να ακυρωθεί, να κυνηγάμε την ουρά μας; :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...*Leonardus Aretinus* (1369-1444), περισσότερο γνωστός ως Λεονάρντο Μπρούνι, γραμματέας του Αλέξανδρου Ε΄.


Τι ωραία που έρχονται και κολλάνε γλυκά κάποια πράγματα... Από τη γερμανική βίκη, για τον ίδιο:

[...] ο Leonardo Bruni καταγόταν από φτωχή οικογένεια και πήγε στη Φλωρεντία να σπουδάσει. Εκεί μαθήτευσε στον Έλληνα λόγιο *Μανουήλ Χρυσολωρά*. Καθώς έμαθε από μικρός την ελληνική γλώσσα, προώθησε την αναβίωση των αρχαίων λογοτεχνικών παραδόσεων και έγινε από τους κυριότερους εκπροσώπους της αναγεννησιακής λογοτεχνίας. Το 1405 έγινε παπικός γραμματέας, αξίωμα με το ποίο υπηρέτησε όχι έναν, αλλά τέσσερις πάπες.

Πιο κάτω συνεχίζει με την πληροφορία ότι ήταν ο πρώτος που μετέφρασε μεγάλο αριθμό έργων του Πλάτωνα· επίσης μετέφρασε Πλούταρχο, Δημοσθένη, Αισχίνη και Ξενοφώντα, αλλά έγινε διάσημος με τη μετάφραση των Ηθικών Νικομάχειων του Αριστοτέλη. Επίσης, τάχθηκε υπέρ της χρήσης της λαϊκής φλωρεντίνικης γλώσσας και έτσι ήταν από τους πρώτους που ασχολήθηκαν με το ιταλικό γλωσσικό ζήτημα.


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2014)

Και ο Ζερσόν ήταν σπουδαία μορφή, έχει μάλιστα και θέση στην ιστορία της πολιτικής σκέψης στην Ευρώπη ως υπερασπιστής του συνοδισμού (της άποψης δηλαδή ότι η υπέρτατη εξουσία εντός της εκκλησίας είναι η σύνοδος, το οικουμενικό σύνολο, και όχι ο Πάπας).


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2014)

Μα βέβαια, φουλ Αναγέννηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2014)

Επιστροφή (και) στην ιταλική εκδοχή, αλλά τα ιταλικά μου δεν βοηθάνε αρκετά (από την ιταλική βίκη, που δίνει και τις δύο εκδοχές, καθώς και δύο ιταλικές πηγές):

Si ritiene comunemente che sia nato a Neapoli di Creta da genitori ignoti, anche se secondo alcune fonti sarebbe nato a Candia Lomellina: il suo stemma e un'antica epigrafe dipinta nell'atrio della sacrestia della Basilica di San Giulio di Orta lo collegano alla famiglia dei Conti signori di Crusinallo, inoltre queste sue origini sarebbero confermate dagli storici Goffredo Casalis e Francesco Bianchini.

Όμως, οι συγκεκριμένοι Ιταλοί ιστορικοί είναι πολύ μεταγενέστεροι· τι πηγές είχαν, άραγε, στη διάθεσή τους;


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2015)

Themis said:


> Και μια απορία: ποια είναι η γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου; Μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποιο δείγμα;



Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο του Alfred Vincent (εκδότη του απομνημονεύματος του Παπαδόπουλου) για την κρητική διάλεκτο όπως διαφαίνεται μέσα από το κείμενο (τα δείγματα βέβαια είναι πολύ λίγα).

«Πληροφορίες για την κρητική διάλεκτο στα Απομνημονεύματα του Τζουάνε Παπαδόπουλου (1696)». _Κρητικά Χρονικά_ 32 (2012), σ. 107-118.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2015)

Το Ηράκλειο της Ενετοκρατίας






(Αν εξηγούσε κάπως και τι δείχνει...)


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Αν εξηγούσε κάπως και τι δείχνει...)



Να οργανώσουμε ένα εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι:

http://www.archaiologia.gr/blog/photo/χάνδακας-ιστορικό-μουσείο-κρήτης/

http://www.historical-museum.gr/gr/collections/view/omoiwma-chandaka


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2015)

00.00-00.15 : Είσοδος από την πύλη του εσωτερικού τείχους (Βολτόνε)

00.16 : δεξιά ο Άγιος Μάρκος, αριστερά το Δουκικό Παλάτι

00.15-00.28 : Κρήνη Μορεζίνη (Τσιγάντε)

00.25 : Σιταποθήκη

00.34-00.41 : Άγιος Μάρκος

00.44 : αριστερά το Δουκικό Παλάτι, δεξιά η Λότζια

00.46-00.50 : το σύμπλεγμα των διοικητικών κτηρίων (Δουκικό Παλάτι κ.ά.)

00.56-01.12 : η Λότζια

01.14-01.24 : ο Άγιος Τίτος

01.35 : γενική άποψη της κεντρικής πλατείας

01.40 : οι Στρατώνες

02.00-02.07 : μια πύλη του εξωτερικού τείχους, που δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλη παρα η Πύλη του Παντοκράτορα («Πανιγρά»), η σημερινή Χανιόπορτα, τοποθετημένη παράξενα και με άλλo σχέδιο, όχι το σημερινό.

02.08-02.22 : ο προμαχώνας Παντοκράτορα («Πανιγρά»)

02.24-0.2.40 : ο προμαχώνας του Αγίου Ανδρέα

Βοηθάει κι αυτός εδώ ο χάρτης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2015)




----------

